# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2022



## AnDré (1 Ago 2022 às 14:15)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2022 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, Setembro começa com céu nublado por nuvens altas, algo abafado e uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2022 às 21:50)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, setembro começou com céu nublado por nuvens altas provenientes de alguma instabilidade nas latitudes subtropicais. Ao longo da tarde, o vento de Oeste/Noroeste intensificou-se e até ao momento mantêm rajadas na ordem dos 30-35km/h. 
Algumas cores ao final do dia:













Máx: *29,8ºC*
Min:* 13,3ºC

21,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## tonítruo (1 Set 2022 às 21:51)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Vento durante a noite que também persistiu durante o dia.
Nuvens altas desde o nascer ao pôr do Sol.






Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↓25*km/h (*43*)maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↘19*km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2022 às 01:25)

Boa noite, 
Continuo a reportar de Cabanas de Tavira. O dia de hoje foi uma espécie de "regresso" ao normal do verão aqui pela zona - com menos vento de sudoeste mas ainda com alguma nebulosidade média a alta durante a tarde - que foi a altura em que se registou a mínima do dia de ontem. Entretanto a nebulosidade média a alta está a dissipar-se, mas ainda persistem algumas nuvens e alguma virga esporádica. A noite segue tropical, com uma temperatura atual de 22,9ºC.


----------



## tonítruo (2 Set 2022 às 23:52)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Uma repetição do dia de ontem mas com uma camada de nuvens altas menos acentuada...






Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘24*km/h (*47*)max, *90*%maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↘19*km/h


----------



## tonítruo (3 Set 2022 às 21:40)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite fresca e com algum vento.
Dia com céu limpo.






Noite: *16*ºCmin, *↘18*km/h (*40*)max, *93*%maxDia: *28*ºCmax, *↘16*km/h


----------



## tonítruo (4 Set 2022 às 20:51)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite fresca e com vento.
Dia com sudoestada a impedir uma temperatura máxima mais elevada.
Alguns cúmulos durante o final da manhã e durante o início da tarde e alguns cirros durante o final da tarde.






Noite: *16*ºCmin, *↘20*km/h, *93*%maxDia: *24*ºCmax, *↗19*km/h (*46*)max


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2022 às 19:57)

Boa tarde,
Por Arronches, o dia começou com nevoeiro e o céu esteve muito nublado até ao início da tarde chegando mesmo a chuviscar por volta da hora de almoço. Ao longo do restante dia, houve muitas nuvens, mas também boas abertas. 

Máx:* 28,3ºC*
Min: *14,6ºC*

Neste momento estão *25,4ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Set 2022 às 21:54)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite com pouco vento, mais calma que a anterior.
Dia com sudoestada, tal como o de ontem mas mais húmido.
Alguns cúmulos sobre as serras a norte durante o dia.






Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘11*km/h, *93*%maxDia: *24*ºCmax, *↗14*km/h (*39*)max, *19*ºCmax


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2022 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde, bastante vento de sudoeste durante a tarde.

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC


----------



## tonítruo (7 Set 2022 às 21:55)

Boa noite, ontem, por Albufeira:
Noite ligeiramente mais quente.
Dia com céu pouco nublado.






Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘16*km/h, *91*%maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↗18*km/h (*41*)max, *18*ºCmax


Hoje:
Noite com mais vento.
Dia com céu nublado por nuvens altas.






Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘25*km/h (*45*)maxDia: *28*ºCmax, *↗17*km/h


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Set 2022 às 08:53)

Bom dia,
E ao fim de 77 dias, o pluviômetro volta a mexer, 0,1mm até ao momento, vai chuviscando com alguma neblina.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Set 2022 às 12:17)

Bom dia,

*0.3mm* acumulados em Portalegre. 

Por aqui, há pouco também caíram uns chuviscos, mas nem para molhar o chão dá. 
O dia segue, até ao momento, com céu muito nublado.





Mínima de *17,5ºC*.


*24,2ºC* neste momento.

Entretanto, o fim de semana irá ser quente.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Set 2022 às 22:59)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo.






Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘19*km/h (*40*)max, *91*%maxDia: *30*ºCmax, *↘18*km/h, *19*ºCmax


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2022 às 14:23)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, mas está a aquecer bem. Alguns cumulus presentes ao longo da manhã e que persistem até ao momento.






Terrenos estão praticamente sem nada. Oxalá venha realmente chuva para receberem finalmente alguma água. 









Mínima de *17,8ºC*

Agora estão *29,2ºC*, mas já esteve em 30,9ºC.
Ambiente abafado porque a humidade não está em valores baixos, como é normal. Só agora é que está abaixo dos 50% com 48% atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2022 às 20:38)

Boas,
De volta aos valores acima de 30ºC. Ainda não tinha sido registado nenhum este mês e também não tinha saudades. 
Próximos 2 dias com 35ºC e em relação à chuva tudo muito em aberto, portanto, logo se verá. 

Máxima de* 33,0ºC*. 

Neste momento, *27,9ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## tonítruo (9 Set 2022 às 20:45)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite mais quente e dia com céu limpo.






Noite: *20*ºCmin, *↘20*km/h (*35*)max, *91*%maxDia: *30*ºCmax, *↗16*km/h (*35*)max, *19*ºCmax


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2022 às 21:18)

tonítruo disse:


> Boa noite, por Albufeira:
> Noite mais quente e dia com céu limpo.
> 
> 
> ...


Existe um dado que não percebo, o último dado do dia: 19ºC max, não seria mais interessante publicares o mínimo de humidade, já que em cima tens o máximo de humidade.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais quente.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC


----------



## tonítruo (9 Set 2022 às 22:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existe um dado que não percebo, o último dado do dia: 19ºC max, não seria mais interessante publicares o mínimo de humidade, já que em cima tens o máximo de humidade.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais quente.
> 
> ...


É o ponto de orvalho máximo.
Tendo em conta que a humidade não tem um impacto muito relevante no que nós sentimos quando estamos na rua, eu só ponho os valores de humidade relativa e ponto de orvalho quando são valores significativos, no caso do ponto de orvalho, só o menciono quando é igual ou superior a 18ºC, no caso da humidade relativa, só a menciono quando é igual ou superior a 90% ou quando é igual ou inferior a 20%.
Mas se quiserem que os ponha sempre, não me custa nada


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2022 às 20:55)

Boa noite,
Por cá, dia de céu limpo e bastante quente. Ontem parecia que a mínima ia ser tropical, mas acabou por refrescar com a inversão. 

Máx: *34,7ºC*
Min: *15,7ºC

28,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2022 às 21:02)

tonítruo disse:


> É o ponto de orvalho máximo.
> Tendo em conta que a humidade não tem um impacto muito relevante no que nós sentimos quando estamos na rua, eu só ponho os valores de humidade relativa e ponto de orvalho quando são valores significativos, no caso do ponto de orvalho, só o menciono quando é igual ou superior a 18ºC, no caso da humidade relativa, só a menciono quando é igual ou superior a 90% ou quando é igual ou inferior a 20%.
> Mas se quiserem que os ponha sempre, não me custa nada


Ainda pensei que fosse a temperatura da água do mar , agora a temperatura do ponto de orvalho nunca na vida. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e Verão.

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC


----------



## trovoadas (10 Set 2022 às 21:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda pensei que fosse a temperatura da água do mar , agora a temperatura do ponto de orvalho nunca na vida.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e Verão.
> 
> ...


Estes dias...


----------



## remember (10 Set 2022 às 22:30)

Boa noite,

A reportar de Monte Gordo, dias bem quentinhos, o pior mesmo é a água, que caldinho hehe ironia claro, nunca apanhei a água por cá a esta temperatura, fogo que gelo

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2022 às 23:05)

Boas. Mais quente por aqui, a ver se vem a chuva na Segunda... sigo com 25.2ºC com vento moderado de NNE e 59% HR. Máxima de 32.4ºC e mínima de 16.4ºC.


----------



## tonítruo (11 Set 2022 às 02:10)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo.






Noite: *20*ºCmin, *↘20*km/h (*38*)maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↑11*km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2022 às 13:18)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A reportar de Monte Gordo, dias bem quentinhos, o pior mesmo é a água, que caldinho hehe ironia claro, nunca apanhei a água por cá a esta temperatura, fogo que gelo
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


São Pedro já aplica as medidas para poupar energia, daí a água estar fria.   De facto, para esta altura do ano, está relativamente fria, já houve Setembros com ela a 24/25ºC, aliás a água costuma estar mais quente em Setembro do que em Julho ou Agosto.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Set 2022 às 14:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> São Pedro já aplica as medidas para poupar energia, daí a água estar fria.   De facto, para esta altura do ano, está relativamente fria, já houve Setembros com ela a 24/25ºC, aliás a água costuma estar mais quente em Setembro do que em Julho ou Agosto.


Isso talvez seja um mau prenúncio para os próximos meses...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2022 às 15:52)

Boa tarde.


remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A reportar de Monte Gordo, dias bem quentinhos, o pior mesmo é a água, que caldinho hehe ironia claro, nunca apanhei a água por cá a esta temperatura, fogo que gelo
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Eh, eh!
Confirmo cabalmente isso: água muito fria durante uma semana, só amenizada a partir do meio da tarde em que subiria uns 2º C. Acredito em 17-19ºC em todo o tempo que estive nessa zona (Manta Rota).
Os dias foram agradáveis, embora a partir das 15.30h, de forma sistemática, o vento de oeste intensificar e tornar a prática balnear algo desagradável,
Nota para a 6ª feira, que na viagem de regresso aqui ao QUENTE NORTE LITORAL (27,2ºC actual) fiz praia na zona da Comporta - vento suave, temperatura muito boa e água bem melhor que no Algarve.  Uma raridade, sem dúvida!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2022 às 16:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Isso talvez seja um mau prenúncio para os próximos meses...


Sim, também não gosto nada dessa anomalia negativa, a ver se entra sueste e aqueça a água porque assim pode matar a convecção toda.


Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Eh, eh!
> Confirmo cabalmente isso: água muito fria durante uma semana, só amenizada a partir do meio da tarde em que subiria uns 2º C. Acredito em 17-19ºC em todo o tempo que estive nessa zona (Manta Rota).
> ...


Já em Agosto tivemos dias de sudoeste que tinha muito pouco de brisa, mas mais moderado com rajadas e levava-se com areia em cima. As manhãs sempre foram mais agradáveis do que as tardes em termos de praia.


----------



## remember (11 Set 2022 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Já há umas horas que o céu ficou nublado, manhã estupenda com pouco vento... Água gelada na mesma e cheia de algas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Set 2022 às 17:27)

Fotos do céu agora por Monte Gordo.













Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2022 às 20:57)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia bastante quente com céu limpo até meio da tarde. A partir daí o céu foi ficando gradualmente muito nublado.
Algumas fotos ao final do dia:
Nesta foto é visível, ao longe, o fumo do incêndio de Nisa, do lado esquerda da serra:





Ribeira de Arronches em baixo, à espera que venha chuva significativa para voltar a correr:





Alguma virga presente:





À exceção do GFS, praticamente todos os modelos apostam em acumulados elevados nas zonas de montanha devido a convecção. Recordo-me de valentes trovoadas na Serra de S. Mamede, vamos lá ver se neste evento ajuda a impulsionar ou se serve de barreira. Evento que pode ser tudo ou nada, é acompanhar.

Máx: *35,1ºC*
Min: *15,5ºC*

Casas a ficar um forno outra vez, ainda bem que amanhã as temperaturas máximas já descem.

Ainda *29,5ºC* neste momento com vento fraco.


----------



## tonítruo (11 Set 2022 às 22:03)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite e dia calmos, com pouco vento.
Céu limpo, de manhã, e tarde com céu encoberto que provocou uma redução da temperatura máxima, até caíram umas pingas mas não acumulou.









Noite: *19*ºCmin, *↓12*km/h (*32*)maxDia: *26*ºCmax, *↖7*km/h


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Set 2022 às 08:49)

Vai chovendo por aqui e nem estava previsto começar logo pela manhã, que saudades .


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2022 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
A prova de como os modelos andam às aranhas é que está a chover por aqui há algum tempo, de forma fraca no geral, mas de vez em quando intensifica-se um pouco. Tudo conta! 
Passados quase 3 meses, o pluviómetro voltou a mexer. 
*0.3mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Fresquinho tão bom, estão *18,1°C*. O vento é fraco, mas deverá intensificar ao longo das próximas horas.


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

Ainda sem chuva, mas hoje não nos escapamos dela de certeza... A mancha maior parece que vem direitinha... Vamos para a piscina

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 11:56)

Em Faro já temos 0,1 mm!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2022 às 12:13)

Por aqui, a linha de manhã ainda deu para acumular *1.2mm.* Tudo sujo, como já seria de esperar, uma vez que a chuva não foi muito forte. Vamos ver se chove com intensidade para limpar. 

*21,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Set 2022 às 12:35)

Por aqui uns aguaceiros fracos a meio da manhã, 0.5mm acumulados. Vento intensificou-se na última hora...
Veremos se agora durante a tarde/noite cai mais qualquer coisa (5-10mm?) para pelo menos servir de rega


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 12:41)

Por aqui chove agora moderado fruto de uma linha de instabilidade que vai entrando pelo litoral algarvio, não me parece é que evolua muito pelo interior!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2022 às 13:29)

Boas, em termos de precipitação por aqui nada de especial até agora, com 0.4mm. Pelo menos é a primeira vez que o pluviómetro sai dos 0 depois de meses, já devia ter todos os tipos de insetos a viver nele. 

Entretanto vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 55 km/h neste momento, com 23.2ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2022 às 13:40)

Por aqui, já apanhei uma molha e sabe bem, a chuva é quente. Sigo com 4 mm acumulados, sem vento e trovoada.


----------



## Illicitus (12 Set 2022 às 13:59)

Muita chuva em Lagos na última hora. A estrada já tem bastante água acumulada.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 14:43)

*Radar de Loulé a funcionar!

Desde as 8:40 utc*


----------



## Bruno Palma (12 Set 2022 às 14:43)

Primeiro trovão por aqui


----------



## Illicitus (12 Set 2022 às 14:50)

No WunderMap e no Netatmo Weathermap várias estações com entre 25 a 30 mm, entre Lagos e Portimão, o que me parece bater sorte com a chuva que caiu aqui na última hora.

A ver se cai mais alguma coisa durante a tarde.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 14:52)

*17,8 mm* na IPMA Portimão (aeródromo), na última hora (13:00 utc)


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 14:58)

Illicitus disse:


> Muita chuva em Lagos na última hora. A estrada já tem bastante água acumulada.



Acumulados superam as expectativas nesta zona do Barlavento:






Esta estação em Portimão registou *17 mm* em *5 minutos*???
Não há outro valor de comparação, deve ser erro da estação, mas há muitos valores  > 4mm/5 minutos e acumulados horários > 20 mm.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Set 2022 às 15:10)

Já se ouviu um 1° trovão vindo da mancha de chuva que vem do barvalento algarvio via Castro Verde. Dentro de minutos deverá estar por aqui, se não passar mesmo aqui por cima passa ligeiramente a oeste


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 15:26)

Alvalade do Sado, trovoada com várias descargas positivas nuvem-solo muito fortes:


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2022 às 15:30)

Sem trovoada, mas com boa chuva por aqui.
15,2mm de acumulado no Sitio das Fontes... venha ela que faz muita falta.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 15:31)

*EMA de Fóia: 27,4 mm* e a acumular.
Praia da Rocha *10,9 mm*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Set 2022 às 16:13)

Chegou bem aqui, vai em 7mm de acumulado e ainda vai cair bem. Os solos agradecem


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 17:23)

StormRic disse:


> Alvalade do Sado, trovoada com várias descargas positivas nuvem-solo muito fortes:



A trovoada em Alvalade rendeu 10,5 mm em menos de uma hora:


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2022 às 17:29)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado por aqui, ótimo para os solos. 

*2.8mm *acumulados.

Ao início da tarde intensificou-se o vento e ainda houve boas rajadas. No caminho para Portalegre eram visíveis as eólicas na Serra de S. Mamede a funcionar a toda a velocidade. 
Rajada máxima de *54,0km/h*. 
Neste momento rondam os 30km/h. 

Temperatura a descer, estão* 20,4ºC*. Saudades destes dias!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2022 às 17:49)

Chove bem! Ouro caído do céu.   





Embora a chuva de manhã tenha sido pouca, as plantas já tinham outra vida. Faz sempre a diferença.
*4mm*


----------



## redragon (12 Set 2022 às 18:06)

Por Elvas, mto pouca chuva. começou por voltas as 14 h mas fraca. Deu para molhar o chão. Estamos no inicio do evento, pelo que se espera que caia mais


----------



## N_Fig (12 Set 2022 às 18:14)

A Praia da Rocha acumulou quase o dobro da média para setembro em 3 horas


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2022 às 19:40)

Boas. Mais alguma chuva por aqui com 5.2mm, já deu para lavar a vista.  Nada de trovoadas, ou chuva muito forte, mas o vento esse continua com rajadas de Sul. 18.7ºC.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Set 2022 às 19:46)

Acho que o pluviómetro da EMA de Albufeira está avariado, das outras vezes que só caíram umas pingas entendo que possa ter sido apenas no meu jardim, mas hoje choveu demasiado para me fazer desconfiar que não tenha acumulado na estação, já para não falar que todas as estações wunderground dá área circundante têm entre 1 a 2 mm acumulados...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2022 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, final de manhã com alguma chuva e durante a tarde caíram umas pingas.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

EMA Olhão: 5.4 mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Set 2022 às 20:05)

Ferreira do Alentejo com mais de 60mm
Serpa com uns míseros 5mm


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2022 às 20:07)

*53.1mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo de Alvito em 1 hora. 
*75mm* no total até ao momento. Impressionante!

Na webcam eram visíveis algumas luzes de sirenes há pouco, pode estar relacionado devido a inundações e outros problemas. Se este valor for real, é de loucos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 20:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ferreira do Alentejo com mais de 60mm
> Serpa com uns míseros 5mm


40 mm na última hora?? 
Hummm.. Não sei não!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Set 2022 às 20:10)

Pouca chuva na generalidade do Algarve,  essencialmente de Lagoa para leste. 
Algo na ordem de grandeza do por aqui relatado, 1,2,3,4mm  pouco mais...Entre Lagos e Portimão é que entrou uma linha de instabilidade que progrediu para o interior e gerou acumulados generosos numa zona já muito ressequida e que desesperava por água...Menos mau!

Vamos ver se caem mais uns aguaceiros principalmente nas próximas horas.
Não guardo ressentimentos...o importante é saber quando virá o próximo evento


----------



## tonítruo (12 Set 2022 às 20:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ferreira do Alentejo com mais de 60mm
> Serpa com uns míseros 5mm


Tiveste mais que eu


----------



## trovoadas (12 Set 2022 às 20:17)

joralentejano disse:


> *53.1mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo de Alvito em 1 hora.
> *75mm* no total até ao momento. Impressionante!
> 
> Na webcam eram visíveis algumas luzes de sirenes há pouco, pode estar relacionado devido a inundações e outros problemas. Se este valor for real, é de loucos.


Essa linha de instabilidade parece ter sido interessante! Essa e outra a Sul que entrou  Portimão /Lagos e estacionou pelo interior algures entre Silves/São Marcos/Ourique/Castro Verde...
Linhas de instabilidade algo estacionárias!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Set 2022 às 20:17)

Não é facil acreditar no valor de Alvito mas se aqui a parte mais intensa passou de raspão e era muito intenso, então aquela zona se não foi isso foi quase!… vários cortes de luz e muitos minutos sem TV por satélite… 21mm acumulados por aqui (com vento de 30/40km/h e rajadas de 55km/h)


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2022 às 20:22)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> 40 mm na última hora??
> Hummm.. Não sei não!





trovoadas disse:


> Essa linha de instabilidade parece ter sido interessante! Essa e outra a Sul que entrou  Portimão /Lagos e estacionou pelo interior algures entre Silves/São Marcos/Ourique/Castro Verde...
> Linhas de instabilidade algo estacionárias!





meteo_xpepe disse:


> Não é facil acreditar no valor de Alvito mas se aqui a parte mais intensa passou de raspão e era muito intenso, então aquela zona se não foi isso foi quase!… vários cortes de luz e muitos minutos sem TV por satélite… 21mm acumulados por aqui (com vento de 30/40km/h e rajadas de 55km/h)


A linha de instabilidade que está agora a passar em Alvito passou em Ferreira do Alentejo onde também deixou um acumulado bastante significativo em pouco tempo.
As linhas têm um movimento lento e descarregam bastante. Há pouco aqui em Arronches, passou um eco verde que deixou um aguaceiro intenso, faço ideia ecos amarelos duradouros. A água precipitável existente também deverá estar a ajudar a que descarreguem de forma significativa.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Set 2022 às 20:22)

Alvito já acima dos 80mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2022 às 20:41)

joralentejano disse:


> *53.1mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo de Alvito em 1 hora.
> *75mm* no total até ao momento. Impressionante!
> 
> Na webcam eram visíveis algumas luzes de sirenes há pouco, pode estar relacionado devido a inundações e outros problemas. Se este valor for real, é de loucos.


Alvito tem 4 ocorrências por inundação e Ferreira do Alentejo tem 9 ocorrências por inundação.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2022 às 21:07)

Estremoz: linha de instabilidade com aguaceiros muito, muito fortes... concerteza inundações em leitos de cheias. Todo o cuidado é pouco ao circular.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Set 2022 às 21:11)

Está uma trovoada a desfilar em frente à costa do Algarve e vai depressa! Ainda há 20 minutos os clarões estavam para sul agora já estão para este...


----------



## comentador (12 Set 2022 às 21:44)

Boa noite,

Alvalade do Sado com 15 mm. Nada mau!! Houve zonas aqui próximas com 20 mm ou mais. Tarde de trovoadas fortes aqui na zona.


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 21:47)

tonítruo disse:


> Está uma trovoada a desfilar em frente à costa do Algarve e vai depressa! Ainda há 20 minutos os clarões estavam para sul agora já estão para este...


Confirmo, em Monte Gordo vê-se de vários quadrantes... A chuva não tem sido muita, mas já tem caído alguma. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 22:01)

46Dbz de radar na zona do Alvito e Portel, vai dar uma ajuda ali às albufeiras de Odivelas e Alvito
Neste momento uma grande trovoada a entrar em Espanha por Huelva


----------



## tonítruo (12 Set 2022 às 22:04)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite e dia com uma _enorme_ amplitude térmica 
Muita humidade  e pouco vento até ao meio da tarde quando começaram umas rajadas de sudeste.
Dia completamente encoberto como já não via há muito tempo, pingou algumas vezes ao longo do dia mas nada especial apenas uma chuva consistente que durou entre 5 a 10 minutos durante a tarde.
Como não acredito no suposto acumulado de apenas *0,1*mm da EMA de Albufeira, deixo o acumulado da estação wunderground mais próxima...









Noite: *19*ºCmin, *↗7*km/h, *96*%max, *19*ºCmaxDia: *20*ºCmax, *↖17*km/h (*40*)max, *99*%max, *20*ºCmax, *1,5*mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 22:18)

No Algarve so se aproveita os acumulados entre Lagos vs Monchique vs Lagoa


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2022 às 22:21)

Principais ocorrências: quedas de árvores e inundações...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Set 2022 às 23:10)

O dia por aqui termina com 21.1mm. A oeste teve mais e a este menos. Para percebermos melhor este 2022, significa que hoje 12/Set choveu o Janeiro e o Fevereiro… Com isto já dá para não termos o ano hidrológico abaixo dos 200mm


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 23:30)

*Alvito* (Meteo Alentejo)

Início do aguaceiro cerca das 18:14 utc e acumulados (mm) em cada 5 minutos.








Maiores acumulados:
*10,41 mm em 5 minutos.
19,3 mm em 10 minutos (19:44 - 1954)*, intercalado entre outros com 14,48 mm e 13,21 mm.
*25,91 mm em 15 minutos (19:39 - 19:54).
46,99 mm em meia hora (19:34 - 20:04).
56,64 mm em três quartos de hora (19:29 - 20:14).
61,72 mm em uma hora (19:19 - 20:19).*

Total do aguaceiro: 63,76 mm (< 75 minutos).


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 23:51)

No Alvito


----------



## Illicitus (12 Set 2022 às 23:57)

Chove novamente em Lagos, para terminar o dia com mais algum acumulado. Nada mau o dia de hoje!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 00:05)

Acumulados nas estações WU, Algarve (aquelas que couberam na captura de écran  )


----------



## Illicitus (13 Set 2022 às 00:07)

Está com pontaria, teima em entrar por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2022 às 00:15)

Bem, por aqui diria que a coisa está quase acabada. Ainda deverá chover qualquer coisa mas duvido das trovoadas que estavam previstas. Os aguaceiros não foram muito fortes, mas pronto ainda choveu, o que é o mais importante. 

7.6mm ontem com rate máximo de 24.6mm/h. Temperatura máxima de 26.4ºC (14:51) e mínima de 18.0ºC (22:29). Rajada máxima de 55 km/h.

Neste momento sigo com vento ainda moderado mas com menos rajadas, e 18.6ºC.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Set 2022 às 01:00)

Que bom ver que a chuva voltou por ai pois muita falta faz 

Cumprimentos Açorianos


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 01:21)

O radar de Loulé já foi "dormir" à meia-noite ("levantou-se" às 8:40). Esperemos que amanhã "acorde" outra vez de boa saúde. 
Gostámos bastante da sua companhia neste dia que passou.

Fica aqui o filme do dia:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 03:10)

Notável agora o enrolamento em torno do centro:






Várias trovoadas que têm ocorrido pelo Norte litoral e interior centro:


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2022 às 03:10)

Estremoz: novos aguaceiros muito fortes...


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 03:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: novos aguaceiros muito fortes...



Células em movimento rápido para NNE. Apesar da velocidade do movimento demoram-se ainda certo tempo em cada local por estarem dispostas em pequenas linhas no sentido do deslocamento:


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2022 às 03:46)

Alguns relâmpagos a Oeste, cadência muito baixa e bem lá no alto, nuvem-nuvem. Dá para lavar a vista, parcialmente.  Começa a chover moderado de novo, com vento moderado e 19.1ºC.

Edit: Ouve-se o primeiro trovão do evento.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2022 às 03:57)

Mais um trovão, este bem mais alto. Ela anda aí.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 03:58)

Por aqui acabou de cair uma chuvada que durou segundos, mas acumulou logo *1.2mm*. Estas células por onde quer que passam deixam enormes acumulados. Tem estado tudo a passar de raspão, mas devo ter apanhado qualquer coisa da célula que está a passar a norte. Como sempre, tudo entre Arronches e Portalegre. A serra a ter um papel importante.
De referir que enquanto escrevia isto, ouvi um trovão.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 04:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais um trovão, este bem mais alto. Ela anda aí.





joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui acabou de cair uma chuvada que durou segundos, mas acumulou logo *1.2mm*. Estas células por onde quer que passam deixam enormes acumulados. Tem estado tudo a passar de raspão, mas devo ter apanhado qualquer coisa da célula que está a passar a norte. Como sempre, tudo entre Arronches e Portalegre. A serra a ter um papel importante.
> De referir que enquanto escrevia isto, ouvi um trovão.



As caudas das duas linhas de instabilidade estão a demorar-se pelo Alto Alentejo devido a continuarem a nascer células nessas extremidades dos alinhamentos.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 04:16)

Alguns relâmpagos visíveis a Noroeste provenientes daquela linha que está no norte do distrito. Trovões também audíveis.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 05:51)

Mais acumulados pontuais mas excelentes:
*21,8 mm em Sines,* de uma linha de células que persistiu em passar no mesmo local ao longo do seu movimento.
*11,5 mm em Elvas,* que também esteve todo o dia à espera de algo relevante.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2022 às 09:18)

StormRic disse:


> O radar de Loulé já foi "dormir" à meia-noite ("levantou-se" às 8:40). Esperemos que amanhã "acorde" outra vez de boa saúde.
> Gostámos bastante da sua companhia neste dia que passou.
> 
> Fica aqui o filme do dia:


Mais cedo hoje; às 6h00 (UTC) já estava de pé


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 09:58)

joralentejano disse:


> *53.1mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo de Alvito em 1 hora.
> *75mm* no total até ao momento. Impressionante!
> 
> Na webcam eram visíveis algumas luzes de sirenes há pouco, pode estar relacionado devido a inundações e outros problemas. Se este valor for real, é de loucos.



Impressionante o que faz o vento a abanar o mastro do pluviómetro!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 11:51)

MSantos disse:


> Impressionante o que faz o vento a abanar o mastro do pluviómetro!


Isso é que já não sei. O que é certo é que esta linha instabilidade também atingiu Ferreira do Alentejo e Estremoz e deixou acumulados igualmente elevados num curto espaço de tempo. Outras linhas de instabilidade em Nisa e noutras localidades também. 
Qualquer aguaceiro, por muito pequeno que fosse, descarregava bem, portanto até não duvido de tais valores, independentemente da forma que esteja instalada a estação.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Set 2022 às 11:52)

MSantos disse:


> Impressionante o que faz o vento a abanar o mastro do pluviómetro!


Mas isso é fácil de ver, basta ver a alteração verificada no vento durante esse período.
Além disso em Lagos com uma célula menor quer em amplitude quer em eco no radar choveu cerca de 20 mm numa hora.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 12:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Isso é que já não sei. O que é certo é que esta linha instabilidade também atingiu Ferreira do Alentejo e Estremoz e deixou acumulados igualmente elevados num curto espaço de tempo. Outras linhas de instabilidade em Nisa e noutras localidades também.
> Qualquer aguaceiro, por muito pequeno que fosse, descarregava bem, portanto até não duvido de tais valores, independentemente da forma que esteja instalada a estação.



O projeto MeteoAlentejo tem muito valor e não quero estar a aqui a tirar o mérito, mas infelizmente algumas estações apresentam problemas de instalação, embora se note ao longo do tempo que o Luís tem feito um esforço para melhorar as estações. 

Neste caso 85mm parece-me um claro exagero....


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2022 às 12:11)

Acumulados na rede do IPMA de ontem.
Muito bons os 37mm na zona do barlavento (Lagos, Portimão e Monchique). Zona de Lisboa com valores dessa ordem.
No Alentejo, zona de Viana do Alentejo e Évora, não passou dos 23mm... Em Alvalade, não passou dos 13mm. Muito longe dos valores "astronómicos" de algumas estações amadoras. Curioso...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2022 às 12:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas isso é fácil de ver, basta ver a alteração verificada no vento durante esse período.
> Além disso em Lagos com uma célula menor quer em amplitude quer em eco no radar choveu cerca de 20 mm numa hora.


Creio que essa célula de Lagos teve um desenvolvimento muito mais rápido do que a de Alvito que esteve debaixo de um eco laranja quase vermelho por uma hora seguida. E cada célula é uma célula, com características diferentes. Penso que o valor será mesmo correto, não podemos estar sempre na onda de que em Portugal não acontecem acumulados de precipitação elevados. Estamos em seca sim, mas não vivemos no deserto e há 10 anos estes valores eram super normais. Quem sabe não estejamos a voltar ao que era!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 12:35)

MSantos disse:


> O projeto MeteoAlentejo tem muito valor e não quero estar a aqui a tirar o mérito, mas infelizmente algumas estações apresentam problemas de instalação, embora se note ao longo do tempo que o Luís tem feito um esforço para melhorar as estações.
> 
> Neste caso 85mm parece-me um claro exagero....


Localmente não duvido assim tanto. Alvito esteve sobre um eco amarelo/laranja durante bastante tempo e a parte mais intensa que atingiu a localidade passou a leste de Viana do Alentejo. Apanhou uma zona onde não existe quase estações nenhumas até Estremoz, a única que existe mais perto desse caminho é a de Oriola e está entupida.
A rede IPMA também não é boa para tirar conclusões e perceber muitos fenómenos que ocorrem localmente, principalmente no Alentejo onde a escassez de estações é mais que muita.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Set 2022 às 12:42)

Há quem ache que as estações dele só dão valores errados talvez uns 4 a 5c a mais, e precipitação regista o dobro. E essa apetência por dizer só mal já não parece normal. 
Anomalias na precipitação e na temperatura não são certamente so dele, e por vezes até as Ema sofrem desse mal. 
Em relação a situação de Alvito não foi apenas essa a registar valores elevados mas Ferreira do Alentejo e outras também.. 
Quanto se  esses 56 mm são exagerados talvez sim, difícil saber e não é primeiro nem será o último valor que se desconfie do valor seja dele ou de outra pessoa!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2022 às 13:20)

Boas. Alguma trovoada de noite e chuva moderada, com 5.8mm acumulados. Agora sigo com céu com abertas, brilha o sol neste momento, com 21.1ºC e 84% HR. Vento moderado com rajadas de SW.

Imensas células a SW mas dessa direção não costumam chegar aqui com grande "saúde", portanto... Veremos no que dá.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Set 2022 às 14:10)

Para além da análise do radar, do meu local consigo ver bem as zonas de Ferreira e de Alvito. E sem olhar para mais nada, diria que ontem choveu mais no Alvito do que em Ferreira. Como escrevi aqui, o valor de 85mm vs. o que eu registei aqui de 21mm espanta, isso mesmo escrevi aqui na altura. Por isso fui ver as que existem em Ferreira e uma estava a 57 e outra 61mm. Pelos relatos que ouvi hoje… por muito que seja um valor alto eu acredito nele.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2022 às 14:23)

Por aqui tem estado fracote..  cerca de 6mm até ao momento, alguma trovoada dispersa durante a madrugada, por agora o sol vai brilhando.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2022 às 14:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Acumulados na rede do IPMA de ontem.
> Muito bons os 37mm na zona do barlavento (Lagos, Portimão e Monchique). Zona de Lisboa com valores dessa ordem.
> No Alentejo, zona de Viana do Alentejo e Évora, não passou dos 23mm... Em Alvalade, não passou dos 13mm. Muito longe dos valores "astronómicos" de algumas estações amadoras. Curioso...
> 
> ...


Normal... também a minha estação de Viana registou apenas 26mm. A linha de instalabilidade atingiu foi Alvito e não Viana apesar de serem duas localidades quase coladas. O mastro da estação está bem fixo com duas abraçadeiras de ferro presas à parede,  alem disso nao está muito exposta ao vento uma vez que tem uma parede mais alta uns 5 metros atrás atras.  Ainda assim como podem ver o período de maior vento nao correspondeu ao do registo da chuva mais forte. Já para não falar no elevado número de ocorrências registados nesse concelho e no de Ferreira!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 14:57)

Boas,
Na terra do passa ao lado, o acumulado é de apenas *3.9mm*. Não podia deixar de ser das zonas onde menos chove.  Faz parte destes eventos, já tem sido bom chover um pouco. 
Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte, mas foi muito rápido.

Células mais intensas têm passado a norte, atingindo a serra. Fui a Portalegre de manhã e havia bastantes detritos arrastados nas valetas junto às bermas da estrada.
Há pouco era esta a vista da webcam:









Oeste e Norte do distrito mais beneficiado, tal como seria expectável dado o movimento das células.

*11.4mm* no total do evento.

*20,4ºC *neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 16:00)

StormRic disse:


> *Alvito* (Meteo Alentejo)
> 
> Início do aguaceiro cerca das 18:14 utc e acumulados (mm) em cada 5 minutos.
> 
> ...





MSantos disse:


> Impressionante o que faz o vento a abanar o mastro do pluviómetro!





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas isso é fácil de ver, basta ver a alteração verificada no vento durante esse período.
> Além disso em Lagos com uma célula menor quer em amplitude quer em eco no radar choveu cerca de 20 mm numa hora.





MSantos disse:


> O projeto MeteoAlentejo tem muito valor e não quero estar a aqui a tirar o mérito, mas infelizmente algumas estações apresentam problemas de instalação, embora se note ao longo do tempo que o Luís tem feito um esforço para melhorar as estações.
> 
> Neste caso 85mm parece-me um claro exagero....



Talvez seja melhor observar bem o registo da estação, em particular quanto ao vento. Não detecto qualquer relação vento/precipitação e as imagens de radar justificam plenamente o acumulado pela persistência dos ecos fortes (amarelo/laranja) ao longo de toda a passagem da linha de células contíguas.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2022 às 16:17)

Aguaceiro forte repentino por aqui, mas curto. Tudo isto com sol  21.0ºC e 6.2mm, rate máximo de 41 mm/h agora.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 16:26)

MSantos disse:


> Neste caso 85mm parece-me um claro exagero....



Bastava fazer uma observação rápida ao gráfico da estação para perceber que não se trata de 85 mm de uma passagem única de célula.

Por essa ordem de ideias os 83 mm de Sameiro esta madrugada também são "um claro exagero".


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2022 às 17:13)

Não existe malha suficiente das estações do Ipma que corroborem os valores verificados por estações amadoras. Ainda que possamos questionar certos valores não podemos dizer que são mentira.
Aqui à tempos tivémos um problema desses aqui com uma estação amadora instalada perto de Loulé (Parragil) em que ninguém acreditava no valor que a estação registou, cerca de 90mm em 2h.
Por acaso cruzei-me com a linha de instabilidade e foi mesmo muito forte. Aliàs gerou cheias consideráveis nas linhas de água na zona. Os 90mm parecem ter sido exagerados mas os níveis que a água atingiu nas linhas de água não mentem. Em Loulé, 5km ao lado não se passou nada!
A única solução para isto é instalarem-se mais estações( bem instaladas obviamente) e talvez povoar mais o interior 
Tudo o resto é conversa!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 17:19)

Algumas células mais intensas a Este e Sudeste. Alguns desenvolvimentos:








Célula com eco roxo:





Antes disto esteve na fronteira entre Elvas e Badajoz a descarregar bem. 

A aquecer um pouco mais agora. *23,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 17:25)

StormRic disse:


> Bastava fazer uma observação rápida ao gráfico da estação para perceber que não se trata de 85 mm de uma passagem única de célula.
> 
> Por essa ordem de ideias os 83 mm de Sameiro esta madrugada também são "um claro exagero".



Não descarto que o valor possa ser real! O historial já vasto de erros de instalação em estações do MeteoAlentejo é que me faz desconfiar do valor. Mas volto a repetir que o projeto tem muito valor e a evolução da rede e tanto em quantidade como em qualidade tem sido notória.

No Sameiro os estragos avultados estão de acordo com um valor extremo de precipitação concentrada, já no Alvito... Quantas ocorrências houve relacionadas com o mau tempo? Com 85mm de precipitação teria que ter haver problemas e não vejo na comunicação social, nem em lado nenhum nada que possa sustentar um valor tão extremo de precipitação. Eu se fosse dono da estação seria o primeiro a desconfiar do valor, numa perspetiva de melhoria constante...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2022 às 17:44)

MSantos disse:


> Não descarto que o valor possa ser real! O historial já vasto de erros de instalação em estações do MeteoAlentejo é que me faz desconfiar do valor. Mas volto a repetir que o projeto tem muito valor e a evolução da rede e tanto em quantidade como em qualidade tem sido notória.
> 
> No Sameiro os estragos avultados estão de acordo com um valor extremo de precipitação concentrada, já no Alvito... Quantas ocorrências houve relacionadas com o mau tempo? Com 85mm de precipitação teria que ter haver problemas e não vejo na comunicação social, nem em lado nenhum nada que possa sustentar um valor tão extremo de precipitação. Eu se fosse dono da estação seria o primeiro a desconfiar do valor, numa perspetiva de melhoria constante...



Há uma ( pelo menos a que encontrei)  referência aqui, fala em inundações não em estragos, a meu ver um valor dessa ordem devia (?) causar alguns danos mais significativos, ainda por cima com o  solo seco e duro como uma pedra, em que com chuva dessa intensidade a água escorre muito à superfície..
Mau tempo: Chuva intensa provocou 26 inundações no Alentejo​
Setembro 13, 2022

*A chuva intensa que caiu ontem à noite no Alentejo provocou 26 inundações, até às 22:00, em vias públicas e habitações, sobretudo no distrito de Beja, sem causarem danos pessoais, disseram fontes da Proteção Civil.*

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja indicou à agência Lusa que no distrito foram registadas 17 inundações, nos concelhos de Ferreira do Alentejo, Alvito, Beja e Aljustrel.

O concelho de Ferreira do Alentejo foi o mais afetado, no distrito de Beja, com 10 inundações, acrescentou a mesma fonte.

No distrito de Évora, de acordo com o CDOS, ocorreram nove inundações, nos concelhos de Estremoz, Évora, Alandroal e Portel, e uma queda de árvore, em Mora, tendo o concelho de Estremoz sido o mais afetado, com seis inundações.

Segundo o CDOS de Portalegre, no distrito, foram registadas apenas duas quedas de árvores durante o dia.

Fonte: Lusa









						Mau tempo: Chuva intensa provocou 26 inundações no Alentejo - A Planície
					

A chuva intensa que caiu ontem à noite no Alentejo provocou 26 inundações, até às 22:00, em vias públicas e habitações, sobretudo no distrito de Beja, sem causarem danos pessoais, disseram fontes da Proteção Civil. Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja indicou à...




					www.planicie.pt
				





Eu compreendo que dado o "historial" possa haver desconfiança no valor indicado, mas penso que tem havido boas melhorias no cuidado com as instalações e dou o benefício da dúvida.

Por vezes nem é um erro de instalação (a ser ) da estação em si, mas do software ou até mesmo algum problema no pluviómetro, não estou a dizer que é o caso.

O que faz mesmo falta é mais estações oficiais do IPMA um pouco por todo o País, em especial no interior...


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 17:53)

Snifa disse:


> Há uma ( pelo menos a que encontrei)  referência aqui, fala em inundações não em estragos, a meu ver um valor dessa ordem devia (?) causar alguns estragos, ainda por cima com o  solo seco como uma pedra, em que com chuva dessa intensidade a água escorre muito à superfície..
> Mau tempo: Chuva intensa provocou 26 inundações no Alentejo​
> Setembro 13, 2022
> 
> ...



Eu vi essa noticia... Antes de desconfiar do valor fui ver se havia alguma sustentação no mesmo.. E fiquei na mesma, houve 26 ocorrências (apenas)... E dessas, 10 foram em Ferreira do Alentejo e 7 nos restantes concelhos do Baixo Alentejo, Alvito nem conseguiu ser o concelho com mais ocorrências.... Pode ter sido muita sorte e a chuva ter caído toda nos sumidouros pluviais!


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2022 às 17:55)

MSantos disse:


> Pode ter sido muita sorte e a chuva ter caído toda nos sumidouros pluviais!



Não conheço a zona, talvez, e mesmo com chuva desta intensidade, não seja um local propício a grandes "enxurradas" e a água escoe bem, não causando ( e ainda bem) mais do que pequenas inundações em habitações e nas ruas, mas isto já é especular...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2022 às 18:04)

MSantos disse:


> (...)
> No Sameiro os estragos avultados estão de acordo com um valor extremo de precipitação concentrada, já no Alvito... Quantas ocorrências houve relacionadas com o mau tempo? Com 85mm de precipitação teria que ter haver problemas e não vejo na comunicação social, nem em lado nenhum nada que possa sustentar um valor tão extremo de precipitação. (...)


Não será de descartar o facto de o Sameiro estar no fundo de um vale encaixado e profundo e o Alvito estar no meio da peneplanície alentejana. O escorrimento da água terá, certamente, de ter um comportamento significativamente diferente entre ambas as localidades. 

É a minha singela contribuição para a discussão em curso...


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 18:14)

MSantos disse:


> No Sameiro os estragos avultados estão de acordo com um valor extremo de precipitação concentrada, já no Alvito... Quantas ocorrências houve relacionadas com o mau tempo? Com 85mm de precipitação teria que ter haver problemas e não vejo na comunicação social, nem em lado nenhum nada que possa sustentar um valor tão extremo de precipitação. Eu se fosse dono da estação seria o primeiro a desconfiar do valor, numa perspetiva de melhoria constante...



Vejamos: no Alvito foram cerca de 60 mm em uma hora, volto a frisar que não foram 85 mm, mas a Vila situa-se numa zona de *divergência de águas* e numa paisagem geral de *declives fracos*, logo *sem a aceleração gravítica das escorrências em encostas de forte declive, nem concentração no fundo de um vale como sucedeu no Sameiro* .

No Alvito, entre as 16h e as 17h15, aproximadamente, houve um primeiro aguaceiro com valores do vento idênticos aos da situação em análise (das 19h15 às 20h30).
Esse primeiro aguaceiro acumulou cerca de 20 mm e também está de acordo com o registo de radar mas que apresentava ecos menos intensos. Nada nos registos indica que tenha havido trepidação ou balancear do pluviómetro devido ao vento: o vento mesmo em *rajada máxima não passou de fraco (< 15 Km/h)* quando o rain rate já era superior a 20 mm/h e o máximo atingido só foi de 21 Km/h antes de começar a chover. Durante o período de maior intensidade da precipitação o vento enfraqueceu, com valores de quase calma (< 5 Km/h), o que é habitual nestes aguaceiros muito fortes, mas a acumulação manteve-se ao mesmo ritmo muito elevado.

A topografia de ambas as zonas explica certamente a diferença de efeitos na acumulação e na velocidade da escorrência entre Sameiro e Alvito.

Como últimos recursos de validação:
1- Verficação da estação _in loco_.
2- Registar os relatos das pessoas que moram no Alvito.


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 18:51)

Eu sou um defensor da rede do meteoalentejo, (crítico mas defensor), até porque como já o referi aqui, dá muitas vezes cartas às EMA's oficiais, que como sabemos carecem muitas vezes de manutenção.
Eu preferia menos estações mas com dados de qualidade, do que um país cheio de estações com dados duvidosos.

No entanto, acho que valores desta amplitude não podem ser tidos como verdadeiros sem uma análise mais profunda.
No caso de Alvito, estamos a falar de *47mm em 30minutos*. 30 minutos com uma intensidade média de 94mm/h. Isto é uma imensa carga de água num espaço de tempo grande. "No mínimo" deveria aparecer no radar um eco roxo estacionário, visto que foi um período bastante grande com uma enorme intensidade.

Mas Alvito não é caso único.

Ferreira do Alentejo tem também um avultado acumulado de precipitação com quase 20mm em 10 minutos. Ou seja, durante 10minutos a intensidade média da chuva foi de 120mm/h!

Nisa hoje vai com 76,5mm. Não sendo tão evidente como nas outras duas estações, o que me parece é que acima de uma determinada intensidade de precipitação as estações ou os softwares estão a sobrestimar a precipitação acumulada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2022 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> Vejamos: no Alvito foram cerca de 60 mm em uma hora, volto a frisar que não foram 85 mm, mas a Vila situa-se numa zona de *divergência de águas* e numa paisagem geral de *declives fracos*, logo *sem a aceleração gravítica das escorrências em encostas de forte declive, nem concentração no fundo de um vale como sucedeu no Sameiro* .
> 
> No Alvito, entre as 16h e as 17h15, aproximadamente, houve um primeiro aguaceiro com valores do vento idênticos aos da situação em análise (das 19h15 às 20h30).
> Esse primeiro aguaceiro acumulou cerca de 20 mm e também está de acordo com o registo de radar mas que apresentava ecos menos intensos. Nada nos registos indica que tenha havido trepidação ou balancear do pluviómetro devido ao vento: o vento mesmo em *rajada máxima não passou de fraco (< 15 Km/h)* quando o rain rate já era superior a 20 mm/h e o máximo atingido só foi de 21 Km/h antes de começar a chover. Durante o período de maior intensidade da precipitação o vento enfraqueceu, com valores de quase calma (< 5 Km/h), o que é habitual nestes aguaceiros muito fortes, mas a acumulação manteve-se ao mesmo ritmo muito elevado.
> ...


Até ficou pelo menos um carro submerso
Os bombeiros locais descreveram me a situação como muito complexa mesmo


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2022 às 19:17)

AnDré disse:


> Eu sou um defensor da rede do meteoalentejo, (crítico mas defensor), até porque como já o referi aqui, dá muitas vezes cartas às EMA's oficiais, que como sabemos carecem muitas vezes de manutenção.
> Eu preferia menos estações mas com dados de qualidade, do que um país cheio de estações com dados duvidosos.
> 
> No entanto, acho que valores desta amplitude não podem ser tidos como verdadeiros sem uma análise mais profunda.
> ...


Relativamente a Nisa hoje com 76,5mm temos a estação meteorológica de Pé da Serra a 9km de distância com 52mm no entanto esta nao registou a chuva entre as 4 e as 9h da manhã portanto parece bater tudo certo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 19:49)

AnDré disse:


> deveria aparecer no radar um eco roxo estacionário, visto que foi um período bastante grande com uma enorme intensidade.



Curiosamente, mesmo com os acumulados horários que têm sido registados na rede IPMA, os ecos roxos no "radar dinâmico" têm sido extremamente raros neste evento.
Por isso, ponho a dúvida: numa situação de massa de ar tropical e de células deste tipo em movimento muito rápido, até que ponto o eco de radar, que a distâncias maiores já não varre até à altitude do solo, pode ser uma medida fiel da intensidade da precipitação no nível mais baixo, não abrangido pelo feixe. Costumamos ver muitos ecos roxos nas situações convectivas de Verão, como aconteceu nos dois meses anteriores, porque as células têm formação da precipitação a altitudes elevadas, com o eco roxo muitas vezes associado a granizo. Nestas células do presente evento observo que os ecos vão tornando-se mais fortes à medida que a sua altitude decresce (ecos mais fortes junto à superfície) enquanto que nas células de convecção mais estática observadas tipicamente com as situações de calor elevado, os ecos à superfície não são tão intensos como em altitudes mais acima.
No evento do Sameiro desta madrugada, o eco não passou do amarelo sobre aquela zona, mesmo na altura dos 21 mm em 15 minutos.
Acrescento que no Alvito a passagem de eco amarelo/laranja durou muito tempo, não porque as células estavam estacionárias mas porque era uma linha relativamente longa em movimento longitudinal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2022 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens, sem chuva, mas caiu um aguaceiro forte e curto pelas 3h da manhã que rendeu 3 mm.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Set 2022 às 19:58)

Muita boa discussão e produtiva que se vai fazendo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 20:28)

LMMS disse:


> Perto do Sameiro tem registo de dados de radar de 53Dbz, foi uma montanha de água naquelas encostas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas a que horas se refere esse registo? Os 21 mm/15 minutos no Sameiro foram registados entre a 1:44 e 1:59 utc.

Este é o eco às 2:05 utc, com a localização da estação WU de Sameiro e a escala de intensidade da precipitação com cores:






Estes são os quatro registos dos vinte minutos anteriores:


----------



## tonítruo (13 Set 2022 às 20:52)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite e dia bastante húmidos.
Dia com céu parcialmente nublado.
Um aguaceiro durante a noite e mais umas duas vezes que caíram umas pingas.












Noite: *19*ºCmin, *↑16*km/h (*41*)max, *99*%max, *0,8*mmDia: *23*ºCmax, *↑18*km/h, *20*ºCmax


----------



## LMMS (13 Set 2022 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> Mas a que horas se refere esse registo? Os 21 mm/15 minutos no Sameiro foram registados entre a 1:44 e 1:59 utc.
> 
> Este é o eco às 2:05 utc, com a localização da estação WU de Sameiro e a escala de intensidade da precipitação com cores:
> 
> ...


Eu anulei esse post, pois só depois vi que essa enxurrada foi de madrugada!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Set 2022 às 22:12)

StormRic disse:


> Curiosamente, mesmo com os acumulados horários que têm sido registados na rede IPMA, os ecos roxos no "radar dinâmico" têm sido extremamente raros neste evento.
> Por isso, ponho a dúvida: numa situação de massa de ar tropical e de células deste tipo em movimento muito rápido, até que ponto o eco de radar, que a distâncias maiores já não varre até à altitude do solo, pode ser uma medida fiel da intensidade da precipitação no nível mais baixo, não abrangido pelo feixe. Costumamos ver muitos ecos roxos nas situações convectivas de Verão, como aconteceu nos dois meses anteriores, porque as células têm formação da precipitação a altitudes elevadas, com o eco roxo muitas vezes associado a granizo. Nestas células do presente evento observo que os ecos vão tornando-se mais fortes à medida que a sua altitude decresce (ecos mais fortes junto à superfície) enquanto que nas células de convecção mais estática observadas tipicamente com as situações de calor elevado, os ecos à superfície não são tão intensos como em altitudes mais acima.
> No evento do Sameiro desta madrugada, o eco não passou do amarelo sobre aquela zona, mesmo na altura dos 21 mm em 15 minutos.
> Acrescento que no Alvito a passagem de eco amarelo/laranja durou muito tempo, não porque as células estavam estacionárias mas porque era uma linha relativamente longa em movimento longitudinal.


Não se esqueçam do seguinte...

isto aconteceu na Serra da Estrela, o mapa de radar dinâmico é composto nesta zona pela mistura do radar de Arouca + Coruche.
Nenhum dos dois possivelmente tem angulo para transpor a zona de sombra que é causada ao radar pela zona de Serra antes do Sameiro.


----------



## remember (13 Set 2022 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

E não é que o dia passou-se com muito Sol, vento e água bem mais quentinha.

O dia esteve um mimo, parecia que havia um corredor e tudo passava ao lado, apesar do mar picado, ainda fui lá 3 vezes, o melhor dia de temperatura da água até agora

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 23:33)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não se esqueçam do seguinte...
> 
> isto aconteceu na Serra da Estrela, o mapa de radar dinâmico é composto nesta zona pela mistura do radar de Arouca + Coruche.
> Nenhum dos dois possivelmente tem angulo para transpor a zona de sombra que é causada ao radar pela zona de Serra antes do Sameiro.


Exactamente. Alem do factor distância a Coruche.

Alvito está a cerca de uma centena de quilómetros de Coruche; e um pouco mais do radar de Loulé.
A depressão do horizonte oculta menos de 1 Km nos níveis baixos.


----------



## efcm (14 Set 2022 às 00:03)

Com essa brutalidade de água que caiu no Alvito, é de esperar que a barragem de Odivelas e do Alvito (Albergaria dos fusos) tenham aumentado muito a quantidade de água armazenada.

Acho que nenhuma delas tem dados online no snirh.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2022 às 00:30)

Acabei de encontrar os dados de uma estação Netatmo do Alvito de segunda-feira, dia 12, com um total de *44,5 mm* nesse dia...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2022 às 00:47)

E em Estremoz até ocorreu mais precipitação que no Alvito... 50,7 mm, dos quais 29,5 mm entre as 21h00 e as 22h00 quando choveu muito forte.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2022 às 01:19)

A Netatmo de Alvito não está localizada em Alvito mas sim mais a sudeste o que faz toda a diferença nestas situações.A da Meteo Alentejo fica a norte da Ribeira de Odivelas e a Netatmo a Sul. Essa netatmo fica também entre Alvito em Cuba. Cuba teve 26, essa Netatmo 46 e Alvito - Meteo Alentejo 85 portanto e de acordo com a linha de instalabilidade fazem todo o sentido estes 3 valores.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2022 às 01:25)

Já a Netatmo de Ferreira do Alentejo está praticamente no mesmo local e marcou 57mm e a da Meteo Alentejo 61 portanto uma diferença de apenas 4mm


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 03:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Acabei de encontrar os dados de uma estação Netatmo do Alvito de segunda-feira, dia 12, com um total de *44,5 mm* nesse dia...





Gerofil disse:


> E em Estremoz até ocorreu mais precipitação que no Alvito... 50,7 mm, dos quais 29,5 mm entre as 21h00 e as 22h00 quando choveu muito forte.




Podes dar os links das estações ou as coordenadas, por favor? A localização exacta é muito importante para a comparação e validação de registos entre estações.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Set 2022 às 11:08)

Nem acreditam na chuvada que caiu em Albufeira, acumulou 21,8mm em 10 minutos!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2022 às 11:44)

Manhã com alguma precipitação, 7mm até ao momento, aqui tem sido um sido um evento bem aquém do esperado, noutras zonas tem excedido, são assim estas situações, vamos lá ver se a tarde trás mais chuva.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2022 às 11:52)

tonítruo disse:


> Nem acreditam na chuvada que caiu em Albufeira, acumulou 21,8mm em 10 minutos!


@RedeMeteo és tu? 
Isso foi o vento de certeza, não pode estar certo


----------



## tonítruo (14 Set 2022 às 11:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> @RedeMeteo és tu?
> Isso foi o vento de certeza, não pode estar certo


Claro, o pluviómetro de Albufeira está definitivamente avariado, quando chove regista 0mm, quando não chove regista 21.8mm em 10 minutos


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2022 às 12:16)

tonítruo disse:


> Claro, o pluviómetro de Albufeira está definitivamente avariado, quando chove regista 0mm, quando não chove regista 21.8mm em 10 minutos


Avariado não,  mas sim em manutenção...a ver se o problema ficou resolvido @tonítruo  avisa-me caso continue com falhas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2022 às 12:39)

tonítruo disse:


> Claro, o pluviómetro de Albufeira está definitivamente avariado, quando chove regista 0mm, quando não chove regista 21.8mm em 10 minutos


A ironia disto é que respondi com ironia, achando que estavas a falar a sério ao chover isso em 10 minutos, e como gostam de espezinhar o RedeMeteo, respondi se também era o vento. 
Ou seja, respondi achando que tinha chovido aí..


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 13:16)

Boas,
Por Arronches vamos continuando de castigo em relação à precipitação. Apenas caíram alguns aguaceiros breves ao longo da manhã.

*2.1mm* acumulados até ao momento. *13.5mm *no total do evento.

Em Elvas, o acumulado de ontem ultrapassou a média. Estes eventos têm destas coisas.

*22,4ºC* neste momento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2022 às 14:55)

24,6mm em Beja na última hora


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2022 às 14:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por Arronches vamos continuando de castigo em relação à precipitação. Apenas caíram alguns aguaceiros breves ao longo da manhã.
> 
> *2.1mm* acumulados até ao momento. *13.5mm *no total do evento.
> ...


Deves ter aí um escudo, estão 2 linhas, uma a norte de ti e outra a sul, aqui vai chovendo, lá vai acumulando lentamente.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 15:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Deves ter aí um escudo, estão 2 linhas, uma a norte de ti e outra a sul, aqui vai chovendo, lá vai acumulando lentamente.


Só pode ser sim, chega a ser frustrante.  Mesmo quando vem qualquer coisa para este lado acaba por se dissipar. A ver se aquela célula que está a oeste se aguenta para subir o acumulado de uma vez por todas.
Já todas as localidades do Alto Alentejo tiveram um período com um acumulado significativo, só aqui e em Campo Maior é que nada. 
Mesmo assim Portalegre já vai com 30mm. Considerando que muitas células têm passado entre Arronches e Portalegre até diria que na serra será já bem superior.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 15:22)

Escuridão tremenda a norte e ouvem-se trovões.
Cenário visível de Monforte:






Vamos ver o que dá.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2022 às 15:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Escuridão tremenda a norte e ouvem-se trovões.
> Cenário visível de Monforte:
> 
> 
> ...


Essa linha vai direita para aí, aqui ouviram-se alguns trovões, mas vai passar a sul.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 15:43)

A chegar....



















Brutal vista da webcam:





Grande relâmpago agora mesmo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 15:45)

Por Arronches, trovões bem audíveis e uma linha de instabilidade bem definida a passar entre Portalegre e Arronches. Na área de Alegrete deve estar bonito...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 15:47)

joralentejano disse:


> A chegar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com a orientação SO-NE, Arronches não se deve safar de uma bela chuvada. Vamos ver os valores que o pluviómetro do MeteoAlentejo irá registar


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 15:49)

Belo estrondo!

Chove bem








Dias Miguel disse:


> Com a orientação SO-NE, Arronches não se deve safar de uma bela chuvada. Vamos ver os valores que o pluviómetro do MeteoAlentejo irá registar


O movimento é lento, esperemos que não dê problemas. De resto, é muito bem-vinda.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 15:54)

Rate de 18 mm/h e a aumentar.

Edit: 21,6 neste momento

Edit: (15.56h) 28,6mm e pouco depois 36...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 15:56)

Que carga de água descomunal. O São Pedro esteve a poupar para descarregar tudo agora.

Que loucura!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 15:59)

50,30 mm/h... 

Edit: (16.05h) 75.80 mm/h


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 16:03)

Carga de água como há muito não se via e persistente. Rain rate de 72mm/h.    

*13.2mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 16:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Carga de água como há muito não se via e persistente. Rain rate de 72mm/h.
> 
> *13.2mm* acumulados até ao momento.



@joralentejano ecos alaranjados a SO... Creio que ainda vamos ter mais...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 16:09)

Relâmpago brutal com queda de luz durante um ou dois segundos...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 16:17)

Deve ter caído um raio aqui perto porque o flash foi enorme e o estrondo também. Que grande susto!
Mandou logo a luz abaixo.

Felizmente que acalmou porque já tinha uma piscina no quintal. O cano que percorre os quintais já estava a ficar subcarregado e a mandar a água para trás.

*20.7mm* em cerca de 20 minutos. *22.8mm* no total.

Já está tudo bem regado, finalmente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 16:28)

Creio que foi esta descarga que fez tremer a vila por inteiro...
Edit: pena que a localização esteja à quem da realidade... o relâmpago foi no centro da vila e surge como se fosse a vários kms de distância


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 16:34)

@Dias Miguel foi mais perto. Penso que foi esta que caiu quase dentro da vila e que bate certo com a hora que reportaste:











Eu reportei um pouco mais tarde devido à falta de luz, mas estava a escrever um post no exato momento em que ocorreu o estrondo. Até saltei da cadeira. 
Linha repleta de trovoada. Ainda se vão ouvindo alguns trovões e voltou a chover.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 16:37)

joralentejano disse:


> @Dias Miguel foi mais perto. Penso que foi esta que caiu quase dentro da vila e que bate certo com a hora que reportaste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O mapa no meu pc surge diferente, com as localizações das descargas noutros locais diferentes... 
Edit: Ahh okis, tem a ver com a hora....


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 16:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O mapa no meu pc surge diferente, com as localizações das descargas noutros locais diferentes...


Tens de ir alterando a hora na barra que está logo no cimo do mapa.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 16:50)

Durante a passagem da trovoada:






Este não era o momento mais intenso, mas os telhados chegaram a parecer pequenas cascatas. Estava tudo a necessitar de uma lavagem em condições. 






Neste momento, vai progredindo lentamente para sul:






*23.1mm *acumulados.

Descida evidente da temperatura:





*18,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 16:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 24,6mm em Beja na última hora


29,5mm na EMA de Beja das 14h às 15h.
50,6mm hoje.
77,1mm este mês.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 16:53)

AnDré disse:


> 29,5mm na EMA de Beja das 14h às 15h.
> 50,6mm hoje.
> 77,1mm este mês.


Um vídeo de Beja:


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2022 às 17:17)

Valente carga de água que tem estado a cair nos últimos minutos aqui, finalmente algo em condições


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 17:20)

Mais uma bela chuvada aqui. 
*30.6mm *e a contar. 

A linha de instabilidade de há pouco acumulou* 32.5mm* no Recanto. Bem generoso na serra também. 
Seria bom que viesse alguma água na ribeira nos próximos dias, mas com tudo tão seco talvez seja difícil.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 17:44)

Cenário continua agressivo para Sul/SW. A linha está praticamente estacionária.





Radar agressivo no norte do distrito também.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2022 às 18:24)

Estremoz: tarde marcada por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, com duração de 10 a 15 minutos... Muita precipitação nestes três últimos dias, concerteza ultrapassando já a média de todo o mês de setembro.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2022 às 18:43)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo por aqui! Rain rate de 188 mm/h e sigo com 19.0mm e a aumentar rápido.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2022 às 18:44)

Passou para os 22.2mm entre estes dois posts!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2022 às 18:56)

Tornado (CUBA)











Árvores arrancadas num raio de 1km
Local:    38,2749619, -7,9113703 
Distrito:    Beja     Concelho:    Cuba 
Data da ocorrência:    2022-09-12 18:30 
Rumo da trajectória:    Sudeste para noroeste 
Largura da tromba junto ao solo:    superior a 20 m 
Extensão da tromba junto ao solo:    superior a 100m de extensão 
Tem conhecimento de danos e/ou vítimas?:    Não 

Fonte: Observar (IPMA)


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2022 às 19:49)

Trovoada em aproximação


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2022 às 19:49)

Céu medonho a Oeste, extremamente negro e parece-me ver uma wall cloud a SW! Alguns trovões bem altos e raios a Oeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2022 às 19:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Céu medonho a Oeste, extremamente negro e parece-me ver uma wall cloud a SW! Alguns trovões bem altos e raios a Oeste.


Também reparei.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 20:07)

Células praticamente estacionárias a oeste, incrível. 

*60mm* no Crato.
*35mm *em Alter. 

Por aqui, há pouco caiu mais uma chuvada. Desde então está calmo. *37.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2022 às 20:16)

Continuam os raios intensos a Oeste, não parece passar dali de onde está mas dá para ouvir e lavar a vista  Está agressivo! Uma foto e vídeo de há meia hora.












Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smota (14 Set 2022 às 20:19)

*Boa noite! 

A sair de Fronteira para o Crato, o céu estava assim. Cheguei ao Crato há cerca de 20 minutos e chove como não via há muito com alguma trovoada. *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2022 às 20:25)

Parcial de ~15mm em 15 minutos na estação de Alter do Chão (MeteoAlentejo).


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2022 às 22:35)

Portalegre com mais de 40 mm no dia de hoje e cerca de 60 mm desde segunda. É bom, mas faz falta muito mais


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Set 2022 às 22:44)

Resumo do evento até agora por aqui:
Segunda 21mm
Terça 2mm
Quarta 12mm
Hoje já se notou que os solos absorveram melhor a água. Fazia falta esta chuva, esperemos que tenha sido um bom começo. Amanhã pode cair qualquer coisa e na próxima semana também…


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 23:13)

Mais alguma chuva na última hora. O acumulado de hoje é de *41.4mm*.
O acumulado mensal é de *52.8mm* e finalmente, o anual passou dos 200mm estando nos *213mm*. São ainda necessários cerca de 400mm para o ano terminar dentro do normal.

O maior destaque vai para Elvas que, tal como ontem, o acumulado diário ultrapassou novamente a média mensal. Hoje acumulou *28.8mm* dos quais 21.7mm em 1 hora. A estação segue com* 59.9mm*.
Já Campo Maior, ali tão perto, segue apenas com *15.4mm* mensais.

A EMA de Portalegre acumulou hoje* 40.5mm* e tem *59.4mm* mensais.

Na estação do Recanto (Esperança):
Hoje: *43.6mm*
Mensal: *56.9mm*

Estava fraco em termos de acumulados por aqui, mas o dia de hoje foi ótimo. Tudo bem regado e sem estragos! As plantas até parecem outras.  No entanto, e como é evidente, é necessário muito mais e esperemos que isto seja um sinal positivo para os próximos meses.

*17,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2022 às 23:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Portalegre com mais de 40 mm no dia de hoje e cerca de 60 mm desde segunda. É bom, mas faz falta muito mais


Excelente para a castanha e azeitona, até as árvores já mudaram de "cor" com esta chuva, que venha mais.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Set 2022 às 23:39)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Humidade continua elevada.
Dia com o céu com períodos de muito nublado e, apesar de terem passado aguaceiros na proximidade durante quase todo o dia, nenhum acertou em cheio pelo que o melhor que aconteceu foi chuviscar...












Noite: *19*ºCmin, *↗9*km/h, *97*%max, *0*mmDia: *23*ºCmax, *↑15*km/h (*37*)max, *20*ºCmax, *0*mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Set 2022 às 00:40)

Precipitação acumulada esta 4°feira 
(Nota: valor de Évora provavelmente errada uma vez que a estação tem uma árvore relativamente perto e costuma entupir com a queda das folhas)


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2022 às 01:03)

Boas. À conta dos aguaceiros fortes de ontem, acabei o dia com *39.4mm*! Quase, quase 40, já foi bem bom. Pena ter sido chuva torrencial, que numa situação de seca também não é das melhores coisas para acontecer... 

Tudo calmo por agora, nem uma pinga de vento, com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2022 às 01:08)

Estremoz: imagens do dia (ontem)


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2022 às 02:09)

Efeitos da trovoada nos cursos de água da zona.
Ribeira dos Passões no local onde desagua na Ribeira de Arronches:


É verdade que é apenas de enxurrada, mas não se pode esperar outra coisa das chuvas de setembro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 03:44)

Os três dias do radar de Loulé (liga de manhã e desliga à noite, ainda está em manutenção):


No radar de Coruche, segue-se melhor as células do Alto Alentejo.


----------



## remember (15 Set 2022 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

Ontem, mais um dia de praia que terminou bem, apesar dos aguaceiros que foram caindo, pelo menos 3 aqui em Monte Gordo, o da tarde foi mais agreste, com vento e mais chuva... Fotos de ontem! 

Hoje o movimento das nuvens está diferente, mas já ameaça para norte. A água também já se nota um pouco mais fria. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2022 às 11:54)

Bom dia,
E passados 3 meses de secura total, o Rio Caia voltou a correr! 
Ribeira de Caia (ou Rio Caia):














(Fotos de Emílio Moitas)

O ecossistema agradece imenso e nós também. 

O dia segue com céu muito nublado. *22,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2022 às 12:06)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem, mais um dia de praia que terminou bem, apesar dos aguaceiros que foram caindo, pelo menos 3 aqui em Monte Gordo, o da tarde foi mais agreste, com vento e mais chuva... Fotos de ontem!
> 
> ...


Na última foto, o homem tem a mão na cabeça e está a olhar para as ondas e pensa: ai mãe vem aí uma onda gigante e agora?

Dia com algumas nuvens e 22,3ºC


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Set 2022 às 13:24)

Com estas chuvas de  Setembro parece q entramos numa situação de seca normal para a época, pelo menos em termos de solos , vegetação e cursos de água. Um Outono e Inverno normal ja chegarão para manter ou repor a normalidade.  O problema sao os aquíferos especialmente no Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2022 às 14:38)

Aguaceiro perto:













O sol quando aparece, queima bem, e tem estado um ambiente abafado.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2022 às 15:19)

Ainda choveu bem durante alguns minutos. O aguaceiro rendeu *2.4mm*.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2022 às 18:24)

Estremoz: temporal com chuva forte na última hora. Muita chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2022 às 18:59)

Bom aguaceiro que se formou aqui por cima há pouco. O acumulado subiu para *7.5mm*.

Células pequenas, mas praticamente estacionárias, por isso descarregam bem.


----------



## tonítruo (15 Set 2022 às 22:01)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Humidade e pouco vento persistem.
Dia com períodos de céu muito nublado mas foi por pouco que não era um dia com muito sol, visto que a cobertura nebulosa começava não muito longe da costa pelo que dava para ver o azul do céu sobre o horizonte...
Acumulado que suspeito ter vindo do orvalho.









Noite: *18*ºCmin, *→6*km/h, *99*%max, *0,2*mmDia: *25*ºCmax, *↗12*km/h (*38*)max, *19*ºCmax


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Set 2022 às 22:27)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Resumo do evento até agora por aqui:
> Segunda 21mm
> Terça 2mm
> Quarta 12mm
> Hoje já se notou que os solos absorveram melhor a água. Fazia falta esta chuva, esperemos que tenha sido um bom começo. Amanhã pode cair qualquer coisa e na próxima semana também…


Termino do evento hoje com mais 5mm frutos de um aguaceiro pelas 14h. Total do evento por aqui 40mm, era o que precisávamos depois dos meses intensos de verão. 20% do ano feitos em 4 dias de Setembro


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2022 às 22:32)

Alentejo Central (Estremoz): Tarde de instabilidade, com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fortes. Fotografias tiradas entre as 17h50 e as 18h30.











Célula convectiva sobre Fronteira (vista a partir do Castelo de Estremoz)






Fotografias tiradas a partir do Castelo de Estremoz, na direcção da Serra d`Ossa e para a oeste (por ordem cronológica):


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2022 às 23:04)

Estremoz (estação Netatmo): precipitação acumulada de 90,8 mm entre segunda-feira e hoje

2ª f. - 50,7 mm
3ª f. - 7,9 mm
4ª f. - 16,0 mm
5ª f. - 16,2 mm


----------



## remember (15 Set 2022 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de praia passado e que dia...

Ameaçou, mas nada. Esteve mais um dia quentinho, a água estava um mimo da parte da tarde... Depois a meio da tarde levantou-se o típico vento. Fotos de hoje na praia, fazia lembrar um país tropical 








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 00:10)

remember disse:


> Fotos de hoje na praia, fazia lembrar um país tropical



Temos simplesmente as melhores praias do mundo. Melhor e mais variado mar. Areias excepcionais. Extensões a perder de vista ou acolhedores recantos entre paisagens de sonho. Tempo variado para todos os gostos. E ainda as melhores e maiores ondas do mundo. Que saibamos preservar este tesouro da Natureza em que tivemos a sorte de nascer.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2022 às 01:07)

Boas,
Ainda choveu fraco ao início da noite, devido aos restos de uma célula, mas já não acumulou.

O evento por aqui termina assim com *60.6mm* que é também o acumulado mensal até ao momento. O dobro da média mensal para esta zona.
Entretanto, mais um fim de semana quente em perspetiva, mas não tanto como o anterior, felizmente. Depois, veremos se no início da próxima semana sempre haverá novamente mais instabilidade.

*18,3ºC* neste momento com 96% de hr. Ponto de orvalho nos 17,7ºC. Condições propícias à formação de nevoeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2022 às 12:11)

Por aqui o evento deixou cerca de 68mm, nada mau.
Hoje, depois de uma manhã de sol, o céu tem vindo a tornar -se nublado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Set 2022 às 12:44)

Por aqui o evento rendeu uns espectaculares 4,1 mm! 
Agora é esperar pelas cutt off de Outubro!


----------



## remember (16 Set 2022 às 14:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui o evento rendeu uns espectaculares 4,1 mm!
> Agora é esperar pelas cutt off de Outubro!


Mesmo pouco... Por aqui não deve ter sido muito diferente, chuva mesmo só segunda feira... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (16 Set 2022 às 20:11)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
A humidade baixou, algumas rajadas durante a tarde e dia de sol completo apesar de haverem cúmulos sobre as serras a norte durante o dia.







Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘13*km/h, *98*%maxDia: *26*ºCmax, *↗15*km/h (*37*)max, *18*ºCmax


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2022 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol com nuvens a norte.

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC

O acumulado foi de 8 mm, mais umas pingas até ao final do mês e a média estará feita.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2022 às 22:52)

joralentejano disse:


> *18,3ºC* neste momento com 96% de hr. Ponto de orvalho nos 17,7ºC. Condições propícias à formação de nevoeiro.


Boa noite,
E o nevoeiro apareceu mesmo, ao início da manhã estava cerrado. De resto, dia com muitas nuvens e agradável. Só não se estava bem ao sol durante muito tempo.

Máx: *28,7ºC*
Min: *15,9ºC*

Nos próximos dois dias vai acima dos 30ºC outra vez.

*20,9ºC *atuais.


----------



## remember (17 Set 2022 às 00:46)

Boa noite,

Dia quente, a manhã começou com algumas nuvens para norte, com o passar do dia foram desaparecendo, dia de praia fantástico, a água da parte da tarde estava bem mais quente e voltou a acelerar o vento como é habitual de tarde.

Ficam as fotos da despedida, para o ano há mais... 














Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (17 Set 2022 às 21:57)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo.






Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘16*km/h (*30*)max, *90*%maxDia: *25*ºCmax, *↑8*km/h, *19*ºCmax


----------



## CapitaoChuva (18 Set 2022 às 12:41)

Confirma-se chuva esta semana para o Algarve?


----------



## tonítruo (18 Set 2022 às 13:25)

CapitaoChuva disse:


> Confirma-se chuva esta semana para o Algarve?


Depende de onde estejas, as serras muito provavelmente produziram trovoadas, agora se tiveres ao pé da costa é uma lotaria...
Já agora, belo nome de utilizador


----------



## CapitaoChuva (18 Set 2022 às 13:58)

tonítruo disse:


> Depende de onde estejas, as serras muito provavelmente produziram trovoadas, agora se tiveres ao pé da costa é uma lotaria...
> Já agora, belo nome de utilizador



Obrigado! Vou até à Altura fazer uma praia, mas o IPMA já me está a assustar...

Portanto neste caso interessa-me sol!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Set 2022 às 14:52)

CapitaoChuva disse:


> Obrigado! Vou até à Altura fazer uma praia, mas o IPMA já me está a assustar...
> 
> Portanto neste caso interessa-me sol!


É desta que vem um "reventón" a la algarvia vindo das serras e expulsa toda a gente da praia!   
Desculpa-me sei que queres sol mas precisamos de uns mm's no Sotavento Algarvio onde praticamente ainda não choveu.

Isto sou eu a falar como é óbvio. Eu aconselho-te  a estares atento a Norte/Nordeste de onde poderá vir qualquer coisa. Qualquer das formas sem instabilidade/vento até poderá estar bastante agradável na praia. Entretanto a partir de Quarta melhora!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2022 às 15:40)

CapitaoChuva disse:


> Confirma-se chuva esta semana para o Algarve?


A pensar que ia chover a potes esta semana com o Capitão Chuva, mas afinal é mais o Capitão Sol.  Amanhã existe mais probabilidade de chover, mas vai estar abafado e a água vai aquecer que está sueste, de resto não vejo nada que condicione a praia para além de Amanhã. Boas férias
Se chover visita o plaza em Tavira, é aonde a malta mete-se quando chove no Algarve, tudo nos shoppings.  

Está alguma instabilidade a S/SE daqui, a ver se chega cá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2022 às 15:52)

Trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Trovoada incessante mas totalmente seca, nem 1 pinga.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Set 2022 às 16:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Trovoada


Vista daqui de Albufeira:


----------



## trovoadas (18 Set 2022 às 16:14)

Trovoada bem audível a sul/sueste de Loulé.
Está a produzir muitos roncos!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2022 às 16:25)

Beachcam de Faro. A trovoada não é totalmente seca.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Set 2022 às 16:29)

Chuva aqui!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Set 2022 às 16:34)

Chove bem por Loulé mas a trovoada está a passar a leste daqui algures entre São Brás e Loulé.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2022 às 20:47)

Está animado em Barrancos:








						WebCam - Barrancos
					

WebCam - Barrancos




					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## tonítruo (18 Set 2022 às 21:11)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Temperatura e humidade a subirem progressivamente devido ao vento de este que trouxe algumas rajadas pelo meio dia.
Duas trovoadas durante a tarde, uma a este e outra que se ia formando diretamente acima mas só quando chegou à serra a norte é que começou a trovejar.
Apesar da segunda trovoada ainda ter deixado pingar durante 1-2 minutos, não acumulou...












Noite: *21*ºCmin, *←11*km/hDia: *27*ºCmax, *←16*km/h (*40*)max, *21*ºCmax


----------



## Maria Elleonor (18 Set 2022 às 21:24)

Mais a tarde em Loulé choveu e teve umas boas trovoadas sentia os vidros da janela tremer, e agora parece me voltar a ouvir alguns roncos.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2022 às 21:28)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, depois de um dia quente, vão sendo visíveis alguns relâmpagos para sul.
Deixo um breve registo feito há minutos:


Máx: *31,7ºC*
Min: *18,8ºC*

Neste momento, ainda estão *27,3ºC*. Oxalá viesse uma chuvinha para refrescar.


----------



## Smota (18 Set 2022 às 21:35)

Aqui também  se vê bem. Será que cá chega alguma coisa? Boa noite.


----------



## redragon (18 Set 2022 às 22:20)

relâmpagos e chuva por alguns minutos aqui por Elvas


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 23:04)

Este foi dos bons...






Mas este foi o melhor!





*0,1 mm* em Faro (aeródromo) foi o único testemunho aquoso destas trovoada seca.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Set 2022 às 23:09)

StormRic disse:


> Este foi dos bons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O segundo foi mesmo potente, mesmo estando tão longe daqui parecia uma bomba!


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 23:15)

Trovoada seca, ou quase, para o IPMA.
No entanto, encontra-se alguns acumulados pontuais significativos:






O registto gráfico de Sta.Bárbara de Nexe é exemplar da passagem da célula e o que mostra um acumulado maior.
A altitude da estação (180 m) colocou-a mais próxima de toda aquela virga.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2022 às 23:15)

Aqui também avisto alguma atividade elétrica do lado espanhol.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2022 às 23:57)

Acho que a estação de Sagres está marada no que toca ao registo de precipitação.. 
Tem registado precipitação o dia todo!


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 23:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que a estação de Sagres está marada no que toca ao registo de precipitação..
> Tem registado precipitação o dia todo!


Concordo. 

Será a rega da relva?


----------



## CapitaoChuva (19 Set 2022 às 01:48)

trovoadas disse:


> É desta que vem um "reventón" a la algarvia vindo das serras e expulsa toda a gente da praia!
> Desculpa-me sei que queres sol mas precisamos de uns mm's no Sotavento Algarvio onde praticamente ainda não choveu.
> 
> Isto sou eu a falar como é óbvio. Eu aconselho-te  a estares atento a Norte/Nordeste de onde poderá vir qualquer coisa. Qualquer das formas sem instabilidade/vento até poderá estar bastante agradável na praia. Entretanto a partir de Quarta melhora!



Não te censuro. Vivo numa praia na região Centro, e tal é a confusão de turismo e de pessoal na praia durante o Verão que passo esses meses a desejar que volte a chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 07:44)

Começamos o dia com trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2022 às 07:49)

Bom dia,
Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões por Arronches. Por volta das 7 da manhã, choveu com intensidade.
Acumulado de *2.4mm*


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 08:09)

Grande ronco agora, deitou a luz abaixo.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2022 às 12:01)

Chove com intensidade neste momento por aqui.







Muitos trovões audíveis ao início da manhã e bastante perto. Esta célula que estava a leste foi uma das responsáveis:









*4.8mm *acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 13:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Hoje ficamos a ver navios no Alentejo


Pois, vamos ver, o Arome prevê instabilidade a partir do meio da tarde no Alentejo...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Set 2022 às 14:21)

A instabilidade para o Algarve essencialmente amanhã à tarde vai-se desvanecendo.
Consultando o arome aparecem uns aguaceiros pela serra que não parecem nada de relevante. As melhores hipóteses podem ser na serra de Monchique.
Depois é uma travessia do deserto à espera do próximo evento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2022 às 15:19)

StormRic disse:


> Concordo.
> 
> Será a rega da relva?


Nada disso, seria mais fácil ser o spray das ondas do mar. 

Tem problemas ou tem um animal lá dentro que adora andar de escorrega ou então está marado de vez.

Por aqui, está mais aberto e isso é sinal que ainda vão para a praia, de manhã não se podia andar na EN125 era tudo a enfiar nos shoppings.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (19 Set 2022 às 16:44)

trovoadas disse:


> É desta que vem um "reventón" a la algarvia vindo das serras e expulsa toda a gente da praia!
> Desculpa-me sei que queres sol mas precisamos de uns mm's no Sotavento Algarvio onde praticamente ainda não choveu.
> 
> Isto sou eu a falar como é óbvio. Eu aconselho-te  a estares atento a Norte/Nordeste de onde poderá vir qualquer coisa. Qualquer das formas sem instabilidade/vento até poderá estar bastante agradável na praia. Entretanto a partir de Quarta melhora!


Fogo. Já tou aqui e tá uma brasa que não se pode...


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Set 2022 às 16:55)

Que célula potente que está na zona de Vendas Novas, infelizmente está a sul da estação


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Set 2022 às 17:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Que célula potente que está na zona de Vendas Novas, infelizmente está a sul da estação


Muito potente e bem estacionária! 
Localmente a precipitação deve estar a ser torrencial, mas nem nas estações amadoras parece acertar!


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 18:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Que célula potente que está na zona de Vendas Novas, infelizmente está a sul da estação





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Muito potente e bem estacionária!
> Localmente a precipitação deve estar a ser torrencial, mas nem nas estações amadoras parece acertar!





StormRic disse:


> Na direcção de Vendas Novas, um pouco para a direita/sul?
> 
> Nessa altura foi o início do eco roxo da células.
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Local em Off-topic:
> 
> O eco rosa centrou-se sobre uma zona praticamente sem povoados, *Montes do Foro da Baixa* é o lugar mais próximo.
> 
> ...



Tomei a liberdade de pôr no tópico da RLC, por estar em seguimento das células que andaram pelos lados de Coruche.

Felizmente, digo eu, ainda havia a estação Meteo Alentejo de Vendas Novas, senão ficávamos mesmo "no escuro". 
Venham mais estações bem colocadas!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Set 2022 às 18:56)

Évora completamente no meio delas


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 19:34)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Évora completamente no meio delas



Pois... 
Essas são velhas bigornas.

Mas as melhores até estão um pouco mais longe, vieram da fronteira, e explodiram entre Moura e Amareleja:


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 19:38)

Trovoada em Moura/Amareleja ao pôr-do-sol/crepúsculo:


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 19:52)

Justificação pelo radar dos *5,1 mm* de *Oriola*, perto da albufeira de Alvito, entre as 17:00 e as 18:00 utc.
Acumulado solitário da tarde de hoje pela Região Sul na rede IPMA. De manhã, destaque para *Ponte de Sôr* com os *5,6 mm* no registo das 8:00 utc e os *2,6 m*m nas duas horas anteriores em *Avis*. Algumas décimas em *Portalegre*.






De resto... houve bastante tráfego marítimo pelo Alentejo e Algarve...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas décimas em *Portalegre*.


0,8mm para ser mais preciso, parece-me que alguma da instabilidade prevista, já foi " cortada" nos modelos, veremos ainda assim o que reserva amanhã e quarta.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 20:03)

Eu a sonhar com uns raios reflectidos no grande lago de Alqueva...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2022 às 20:11)

Por aqui, o acumulado de hoje é de *5.1mm*. Não choveu mais desde o aguaceiro que caiu por volta do meio dia. A tarde teve um ambiente abafado e o sol escaldava.

Máx: *31,0ºC*
Min: *19,1ºC*

Estas últimas noites foram quase tropicais, mas a partir do fim de semana já vem um cheirinho a outono.

*25,7ºC* atuais.
_____________________________
Em relação à trovoada de ontem junto à fronteira, fica este belo registo feito em Pias:


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 20:13)

Em Barrancos começou a chover cerca das 17h15 e o aguaceiro prolongou-se até pouco depois das 18h.
A estação Meteo Alentejo estava lá e acumulou *7,9 mm*.
Não chegou à Amareleja, IPMA ficou a zero.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 20:21)

A trovoada em Moura está a terminar, últimas descargas, fracas, às 20h07 e 20h11.
Também os ecos do volumoso grupo de células estão a enfraquecer:






Mas os ecos amarelos ainda chegaram à cidade.

A estação Meteo Alentejo de Moura começou a acumular cerca das 20h05, já tem 2,3 mm.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Set 2022 às 22:11)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Humidade elevada, céu encoberto durante a manhã mas limpou à tarde e uma bruma de poeira.















Noite: *22*ºCmin, *←17*km/h (*48*)max, *92*%maxDia: *24*ºCmax, *←11*km/h, *21*ºCmax


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Set 2022 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> A trovoada em Moura está a terminar, últimas descargas, fracas, às 20h07 e 20h11.
> Também os ecos do volumoso grupo de células estão a enfraquecer:
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo! Por volta das 19h30m começou a ouvir-se trovoada e levantou-se um vendaval impressionante! O céu a S/SE estava medonho e havia uma boa cadência de relâmpagos. Entretanto o vento acalmou, bem como a frequência de descargas (essencialmente intranuvem). Por volta da 19h50m começou a chover, mas já praticamente não havia atividade elétrica. Foi uma boa chuvada, com pingas muito grossas e que ainda regou bem. Durou cerca de 10 a 15 minutos. Por volta da 20h10m, tudo terminado. Já deu para lavar a vista!


----------



## remember (19 Set 2022 às 23:51)

CapitaoChuva disse:


> Fogo. Já tou aqui e tá uma brasa que não se pode...


Estive por aí na semana passada e estava-se mesmo bem... Tirando a quarta que ainda chuviscou bem de tarde, mas depois de passar, ficou uma tarde linda Boas férias! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2022 às 14:17)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente, não estava previsto tanto calor para o dia de hoje. O cenário acabou por mudar porque o calor aumentou e a instabilidade diminuiu, pelo menos para esta zona. As previsões não valem grande coisa nestas situações e pode ser que ainda apareça uma surpresa, mas deverá ser muito localizada. Chegou-se a prever um evento de instabilidade significativa e mais generalizada.
Vão surgindo alguns cumulus.

Mínima de *17,7ºC*.

Neste momento estão* 31,4ºC*.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Set 2022 às 15:32)

Curioso ou não, hoje tal como ontem na mesma zona a sul de Vendas Novas já o radar mostra algo intenso!..


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2022 às 16:22)

A serra do caldeirão do caldeirão está morta! Nem conto os dedos de uma mão o número de eventos que por lá se produzem! (Anualmente)


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2022 às 17:14)

Trovoada por aqui, bem audível e a formar quase por cima. Não chove ainda.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Set 2022 às 17:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada por aqui, bem audível e a formar quase por cima. Não chove ainda.


Yap, formou -se mesmo em cima, vários trovões audíveis.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Set 2022 às 17:54)

Muita chuv em Vila Nova de São Bento, concelho de Serpa


----------



## Smota (20 Set 2022 às 18:04)

Boa tarde, está a ficar escuro por aqui depois de um dia abafado. Já se ouve alguns trovões mas nada de chuva.


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2022 às 18:49)

Algo parece estar a vir para cá de NE/E






Um arco-iris timido a NE


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Set 2022 às 20:06)

Aqui pelas 16:30h surgiu uma célula pequena mas muito intensa. Na zona onde tenho a estação registei 9.1mm (o Weather display diz rain rate máximo de 6mm/min ou seja 360mm/h... tenho as minhas dúvidas)...
Não estava no local, mas sim em Beja, onde se aproximava a célula vinda da zona de Mértola.
Na aldeia mais próxima, Vila Alva, caiu granizo - pelas 16:55h havia um eco roxo no radar.
Vários relâmpagos visíveis um pouco por todas as direções, mas não muito frequentes.
Agora chove fraco.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Set 2022 às 20:08)




----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2022 às 20:13)

Agora, de Estremoz para sueste só se veem relâmpagos contínuos... são uns atrás dos outros!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Set 2022 às 20:15)

O alentejo do nada está cheio de células


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2022 às 20:21)

A circulação faz-se para noroeste ou oeste, pelo que a Península de Setúbal poderá vir a ser afectada nas próximas horas. Entretanto, novas células convectivas se estão a formar no interior do Baixo Alentejo...


----------



## Maria Elleonor (20 Set 2022 às 20:35)

Neste exato momento uma célula bastante ativa próximo a Loulé se vê muito bem os relâmpagos uns após os outros já há muito tempo não via nada igual


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2022 às 20:37)

Verdadeiro festival electrico sempre constantes a Sul daqui


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2022 às 20:40)

A célula entre Grândola e Alvalade do Sado está só brutal 
Relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos e eco roxo


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Set 2022 às 20:42)

A sul de Évora imensa actividade, ainda se escutaram três ou quatro trovões, mas a localização da célula não é bem aqui.

Chuva zero.

Apesar de viver num andar alto, a minha orientação é NE-E, não consigo ver grande coisa a não ser clarões.

Ainda estou a considerar se pegue no carro e vá assistir.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Set 2022 às 20:42)

A faixa de Sines-Évora deve estar a receber bastante água. Faz falta.
Daqui vêm-se dois focos principais de relâmpagos, uma a oeste na direção da costa e outra a sul na direção de Beja.
Parou de chover. Tudo calmo por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Set 2022 às 20:43)

Hipótese da célula a sul de Faro poder entrar em terra alguma?


----------



## Illicitus (20 Set 2022 às 20:50)

Trovoada perto de Lagos. Distante, mas persistente.


----------



## GoN_dC (20 Set 2022 às 20:52)

Um verdadeiro espetáculo de luz panorâmico. De Lagoa consegue-se avistar relâmpagos em praticamente toda a linha costeira.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Set 2022 às 20:54)

A oeste de Sagres há cerca de 2h que está uma célula enorme que produz chuva forte e trovoada... 
A sul de Faro nasceu uma célula poderosa tb mas não sei se chega a terra!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2022 às 20:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A oeste de Sagres há cerca de 2h que está uma célula enorme que produz chuva forte e trovoada...
> A sul de Faro nasceu uma célula poderosa tb mas não sei se chega a terra!


Faro e Olhão são capazes de ter algo, a trovoada é bem mais audível agora. Começa a chover bem.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2022 às 21:18)

A trovoada não sai da linha de costa. Vai passar de raspão no litoral sul.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Set 2022 às 21:18)

Já 3.0mm em Faro (cidade)


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2022 às 21:20)

Vai morrer na praia do Farol.


----------



## Illicitus (20 Set 2022 às 21:35)

Entretanto já chove em Lagos. A trovoada continua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2022 às 21:44)

Chuva muito forte e vento, vamos ter lama pela cabeça com as obras na estrada. Sigo com 7 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2022 às 21:49)

Sines à cerca de meia-hora Foto de Dulce Venturinha!







Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (20 Set 2022 às 21:51)

Ninguém pelo litoral Alentejano? Está um festival no mar.......


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Set 2022 às 21:55)

Está agressivo entre Tavira e Faro


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2022 às 21:55)

Chove fraco por Loulé.  Trovoada a Sul para Faro/Olhão pouco audível por aqui.
Está a aumentar a cadência de relâmpagos!


----------



## MikeCT (20 Set 2022 às 22:03)

Chuva torrencial agora, rain rate acima dos 100mm/h,  9,6mm e a somar


----------



## Ferrão (20 Set 2022 às 22:05)

Desde sensivelmente as 17:00, que quase toda a margem esquerda do Guadiana está com trovoada. Agora de noite o espetáculo luminoso é brutal, com flashes em 360° á volta e quase sem interrupções. Chove agora com mais alguma intensidade. Acho que só me lembro de uma noite assim em miúdo. Espetáculo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2022 às 22:17)

Acalmou. agora só a norte acumulou 13 mm.


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2022 às 22:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acalmou. agora só a norte *acumulou 13 mm*.


Nada mal.


----------



## Ferrão (20 Set 2022 às 22:20)




----------



## Illicitus (20 Set 2022 às 22:22)

O mapa das descargas elétricas do IPMA está engraçado. Ali uma grande concentração em cima da Bravura. Espero que tenha deixado bastante água.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2022 às 22:26)

O impressionante é que não faz vento nenhum! Nem com as células aqui à porta ! Uma calmaria total com chuva/aguaceiros fracos e trovoada a sul.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Set 2022 às 22:30)

Muita chuva em Vila Verde de Ficalho, concelho de Serpa junto à fronteira com Espanha


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Set 2022 às 22:41)

Acabei de fazer a viagem entre Beja e Moura, por Serpa e Pias... Bem!... que espetáculo indescritível! Relâmpagos constantes e chuva moderada. Neste momento em Moura vai chovendo e continua a atividade elétrica. Bela noite, sim senhor!


----------



## Maria Elleonor (20 Set 2022 às 22:45)

Por Loulé ainda alguns relâmpagos um ronco aqui outro ali, chuva calminha.


----------



## AMFC (20 Set 2022 às 22:48)

Pena já não estar em sagres, aquela costa deve estar com um espetáculo de luzes incrível.


----------



## Ferrão (20 Set 2022 às 22:49)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


Serra de Serpa.





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Set 2022 às 23:02)

Em Mértola nova célula a dar chuva forte


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2022 às 23:14)

Chuva forte novamente.


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2022 às 23:32)

Trovoada constante, nada de chuva ou vento por enquanto, uma grande linha que vai daqui a espanha encontra-se a subir no mapa... vamos a ver no que isto vai dar.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2022 às 23:36)

meko60 disse:


> Ninguém pelo litoral Alentejano? Está um festival no mar.......



Trovoada agora na webcam da beachcam Arrifana https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/arrifana/


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2022 às 23:39)

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/carvalhal/

Lindo a célula de eco roxo de precipatação no mar a Oeste de Carvalhal, Grandola. Pode ter um tornado lá no mar mas só quem tenha bom olho consegue ver.


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2022 às 23:40)

Acabadinha de chegar: chuva forte e muita trovoada mesmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2022 às 23:40)

Atenção arredores de Serpa, desenvolvimento de célula severa agora mesmo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Set 2022 às 00:11)

*Precipitação acumulada esta 3°feira com destaque para Mértola com 36,6mm*






*Precipitação acumulada no Concelho de Serpa com destaque para Vila Nova de São Bento com 33,0mm



*


----------



## vitoreis (21 Set 2022 às 00:38)

Faro, neste momento


----------



## aoc36 (21 Set 2022 às 00:45)

ainda com bastantes clarões a nascente mas ouvem-se roncos as vezes muito longe.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 00:48)

vitoreis disse:


> Faro, neste momento



Espectáculo!


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 00:51)

vitoreis disse:


> Faro, neste momento



Contei 17 relâmpagos, pelo menos! Em 44 segundos!


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 00:58)

A célula de Faro nasceu ali mesmo em cima da costa e parecem nascer mais células naquele alinhamento, parecem cogumelos a nascer.
A grande linha de instabilidade move-se em rotação em torno de um centro distante a OSO do Cabo de S.Vicente.


----------



## aoc36 (21 Set 2022 às 00:58)

Chega a ser constante os clarões por Albufeira


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Set 2022 às 01:20)

Alerta laranja para os distritos do sul.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 01:25)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Alerta laranja para os distritos do sul.


É Aviso.
Precipitação: "Aguaceiros, que podem ser localmente fortes e de granizo."
Trovoada: "Frequentes."






Olhão debaixo da linha de células sucessivas, movimento SSE-NNO mas com deriva lenta para NE.

Entretanto, *23,8 mm em Castro Verde*, das 23h à meia-noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2022 às 01:27)

Bem... Sines não pára de ganhar mais chuva, a estação ainda vai ter é recorde mensal...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2022 às 01:30)

Dilúvio em Olhão vou alugar um barco-a-remos


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2022 às 02:02)

Boas, depois da tarde com alguma trovoada leve, sem chuva, parece que há aviso laranja para aqui! No sul as coisas parecem estar activas mas não me parece que chegue aqui...

Sigo então com 20.3ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2022 às 02:30)

Estremoz: começou a chover, com muito vento... Muitos clarões e vários trovões.


----------



## meteo (21 Set 2022 às 02:54)

Também em Évora chove há bastante tempo. Chuva moderada e trovoada a norte/nordeste daqui. Cada vez mais audível! 
Por volta das 21h a trovoada foi a sul/sudoeste de Évora, com vários raios visíveis.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2022 às 03:13)

Afinal de contas anda aí mas ainda não me parece que se aproxime muito, já vi raios a W, SW e SE, e vários trovões bem audíveis. 20.3ºC e vento de SE.


----------



## redragon (21 Set 2022 às 05:01)

chuva e trovoada por Elvas


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2022 às 05:44)

Chuva e trovoadas já algum tempo por Portalegre também.


----------



## Smota (21 Set 2022 às 07:29)

Bom dia, o despertador hoje foi uma trovoada mas parece-me que com pouca chuva. Ainda consegui caçar um relâmpago. Agora mais calmo. Não tenho dados a minha pequena estação avariou. Mas creio que está mais fresco que ontem. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2022 às 08:33)

Depois de uma noite com aguaceiros fortes e de trovoada, está mais calmo. Tive 10 mm acumulados, existe uma Netatmo perto do estádio do Olhanense, com cerca de 16 mm, a EMA registou 7 mm, entre as duas distam uns 2,5 kms em linha recta e eu no meio.

Afinal, aqui só chove quando não se prevê pouco.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Set 2022 às 08:41)

Smota disse:


> Bom dia, o despertador hoje foi uma trovoada mas parece-me que com pouca chuva. Ainda consegui caçar um relâmpago. Agora mais calmo. Não tenho dados a minha pequena estação avariou. Mas creio que está mais fresco que ontem.
> Ver anexo 2298


Bom dia
Pode ver os dados na nossa Estação do Crato








						Dados Atuais - Crato
					

Dados Atuais - Crato




					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2022 às 09:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois de uma noite com aguaceiros fortes e de trovoada, está mais calmo. Tive 10 mm acumulados, existe uma Netatmo perto do estádio do Olhanense, com cerca de 16 mm, a EMA registou 7 mm, entre as duas distam uns 2,5 kms em linha recta e eu no meio.
> 
> Afinal, aqui só chove quando não se prevê pouco.


Ainda assim as trovoadas pareceram-me ou foram algo secas. Muito aparato e pouca precipitação no geral. Por Loulé praticamente não choveu! Deu para acalmar o pó


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2022 às 09:34)

Em São Brás de Alportel as trovoadas renderam 13,0mm hoje e 13,8mm ontem. Total: 26,8mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2022 às 09:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Ainda assim as trovoadas pareceram-me ou foram algo secas. Muito aparato e pouca precipitação no geral. Por Loulé praticamente não choveu! Deu para acalmar o pó


Por aqui, renderam 23 mm, 10 mm hoje e 13 mm ontem. Mas, com a trovoada constante desde das 21h até às 4 h da manhã foi muito pouco e um aparato enorme. Uma trovoada em Novembro do ano passado deixou mais de 100 mm em São Brás de Alportel.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2022 às 10:15)

A estação do ipma Portalegre acumulou 7,1mm de madrugada, valeu mais pelo aparato elétrico, Setembro leva já 76mm.


----------



## windchill (21 Set 2022 às 11:10)

Deixo-vos aqui 1 dos 243 registos fotográficos que consegui obter da trovoada desta madrugada no Baixo Alentejo, mais precisamente no VG do Brejo, perto de Panóias. 

Espero que gostem


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Set 2022 às 12:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, renderam 23 mm, 10 mm hoje e 13 mm ontem. Mas, com a trovoada constante desde das 21h até às 4 h da manhã foi muito pouco e um aparato enorme. Uma trovoada em Novembro do ano passado deixou mais de 100 mm em São Brás de Alportel.


Mais incrível ainda que Faro (Cidade) deve ter chovido uns 13 a 14 mm mas na zona do Aeroporto apenas caiu cerca de 3 mm! 
E hoje será que chovera algo?


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2022 às 12:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem... Sines não pára de ganhar mais chuva, a estação ainda vai ter é recorde mensal...


Eu digo isto e a estação perde contacto  Levou tanta porrada ontem que desistiu


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2022 às 12:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, renderam 23 mm, 10 mm hoje e 13 mm ontem. Mas, com a trovoada constante desde das 21h até às 4 h da manhã foi muito pouco e um aparato enorme. Uma trovoada em Novembro do ano passado deixou mais de 100 mm em São Brás de Alportel.


Exacto é isso mesmo que refiro! Mas pronto foi bom pela trovoada e acima do previsto que era quase nada


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2022 às 13:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Chuva e trovoadas já algum tempo por Portalegre também.


Acordei com essa, trovões bem altos por essa hora com alguma chuva. 3mm.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2022 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,
Antes de mais, faz hoje 7 anos que me registei no fórum, o tempo passa a correr!  7 anos marcados pela obtenção de muito conhecimento no que diz respeito à meteorologia e também noutras áreas da ciência e que são igualmente discutidas neste fórum.
_______________
Já no que diz respeito ao seguimento, em relação ao dia de ontem, ainda se formou uma célula na zona de Portalegre ao final da tarde:






A máxima de ontem foi de *33,2ºC*.

De resto, estive por Elvas até por volta das 23h e o destaque vai para o facto de serem visíveis imensos relâmpagos para sul e mesmo no caminho para Arronches eram uma constante. Ainda caíram uns pingos, mas nada de especial.

Ao longo da madrugada começaram-se a formar células mais perto da zona e a partir das 3 da manhã, essencialmente, houve muita trovoada. Relâmpagos e trovões bastante frequentes. A chuva não foi muita, mas em termos de trovoada foi significativo.
Ao início da manhã, passava uma trovoada a sul:





O acumulado de hoje é de *3.9mm*.

Ambiente um pouco mais fresco que nos dias anteriores, mas está abafado. Estão *26,7ºC* neste momento com 56% de hr.


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2022 às 17:17)

Célula de eco laranja/vermelho a sul no IC1


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2022 às 17:43)

Formou-se uma célula mesmo aqui por cima e está a chover, mas as pingas são bem grossas, quase parecem granizo quando as vemos cair


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2022 às 18:10)

O que chove na vila...




O que chove nos arredores...





Muito vento, chuva, trovões e a célula parece ter rotação.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2022 às 18:16)

vamm disse:


> Célula de eco laranja/vermelho a sul no IC1



Vejo aí o que me parece ser uma _tail cloud_, sinal de forte instabilidade e de uma célula severa!


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2022 às 18:35)

Neste momento...


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2022 às 18:43)

Continuam os relâmpagos constantes e a chover bem a norte daqui


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2022 às 18:50)

A chuva começa a cair por aqui, mas parece que a célula enfraqueceu um pouco


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2022 às 19:33)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02gwN75fYkPyXhfbqr1BJbJcSvHXmUCvrMvpjJaHy8vXYF1JLDwCtc6Wd69KHG8ZKnl&id=100000540215012


----------



## Windshear (21 Set 2022 às 22:11)

Viva...para vossa curiosidade aqui ontem no aeroporto de Faro tivemos algo que há anos não acontecia a nivel de controle aéreo e gestão de cockpit.
Um dos ultimos voos da noite, o EasyJet de Gatwick ali pela zona de Évora para poder entrar em Faro teve de desviar á esquerda, ir até á vertical de Sevilha literalmente e depois vir por sul para entrar cá, como se viesse do norte de Africa, como a figura ilustra....ainda foram uns bons minutos e kilos de fuel pro galheiro 
Outra curiosidade, por essa hora +/- costuma cruzar aqui por cima um 787 Turkish proveniente de Caracas para Istambul.
Ao contrario do habitual para nao ter de fazer um de-route para um dos lados visto serem milhas a mais pro seu gosto, e visto os topos dos CB's estarem bem altinhos, fez um "pulinho" ou seja, assim que chegou ali umas milhas a sudoeste do Cabo de Sao vicente pediu ao controle para subir para 41 mil pes (nao muito frequente no 787) e depois apos cruzar aqui á vertical de Faro e ja perto de Sevilha voltou a pedir para descer para uns 30 mil e muitos, o seu habitual.
A essa hora as descolagens e aterragens apesar de terem um nadinha de factor de vento de cauda, foram escolhidas pelos pilotos para a pista 10 (como quem aterra de Portimao para Olhao, para quem nao está dentro da cena, passo expressao, Oeste-Este), visto garantirem mais segurança, e visto a celula a Este estar menos "áspera" que a de oeste. No entanto quando descolavam na direçao Este (cidade de Faro), todos os pilotos pediram uma volta "as soon as possible" para sul (segunda figura), ganhar altitude no rumo sueste, e so depois começar a rodar para norte (o habitual) mais altos quase dentro do Golfo de Cadiz...mais uns kilinhos de fuel Abraço a todos, peço desculpa se nao acham este post interessante (respeito isso, o meu primeiro post aqui, uuppsss)...e que venha a chuvinha que faz falta


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2022 às 23:08)

Por aqui, a tarde foi calma e com céu pouco nublado. Poente com alguns restos das células que atingiram a região centro.





Este evento rendeu, por aqui, *9mm*.
Setembro segue com* 69.6mm*.

Começa já a crescer alguma erva em diversos locais, mas infelizmente os principais cursos de água apenas tiveram água de enxurrada. Atualmente já pouco correm, o que demonstra bem a secura existente. As atuais previsões para o resto do mês de setembro não mostram chuva significativa, mas esperemos que surja brevemente um novo evento com boa chuva para que isto vá melhorando aos poucos e poucos.
Neste momento, parecem garantidas temperaturas mais outonais a partir do fim de semana.

Máx: *28,0ºC*
Min: *17,5ºC

21,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2022 às 23:21)

Windshear disse:


> Viva...para vossa curiosidade aqui ontem no aeroporto de Faro tivemos algo que há anos não acontecia a nivel de controle aéreo e gestão de cockpit.
> Um dos ultimos voos da noite, o EasyJet de Gatwick ali pela zona de Évora para poder entrar em Faro teve de desviar á esquerda, ir até á vertical de Sevilha literalmente e depois vir por sul para entrar cá, como se viesse do norte de Africa, como a figura ilustra....ainda foram uns bons minutos e kilos de fuel pro galheiro
> Outra curiosidade, por essa hora +/- costuma cruzar aqui por cima um 787 Turkish proveniente de Caracas para Istambul.
> Ao contrario do habitual para nao ter de fazer um de-route para um dos lados visto serem milhas a mais pro seu gosto, e visto os topos dos CB's estarem bem altinhos, fez um "pulinho" ou seja, assim que chegou ali umas milhas a sudoeste do Cabo de Sao vicente pediu ao controle para subir para 41 mil pes (nao muito frequente no 787) e depois apos cruzar aqui á vertical de Faro e ja perto de Sevilha voltou a pedir para descer para uns 30 mil e muitos, o seu habitual.
> A essa hora as descolagens e aterragens apesar de terem um nadinha de factor de vento de cauda, foram escolhidas pelos pilotos para a pista 10 (como quem aterra de Portimao para Olhao, para quem nao está dentro da cena, passo expressao, Oeste-Este), visto garantirem mais segurança, e visto a celula a Este estar menos "áspera" que a de oeste. No entanto quando descolavam na direçao Este (cidade de Faro), todos os pilotos pediram uma volta "as soon as possible" para sul (segunda figura), ganhar altitude no rumo sueste, e so depois começar a rodar para norte (o habitual) mais altos quase dentro do Golfo de Cadiz...mais uns kilinhos de fuel Abraço a todos, peço desculpa se nao acham este post interessante (respeito isso, o meu primeiro post aqui, uuppsss)...e que venha a chuvinha que faz falta


Quando a célula ainda estava a sul, os aviões aterravam sentido este oeste isto, entre as 20h e as 21h, até pensei devem ter uma vista brutal da trovoada no avião e depois começaram a levantar para Olhão que ainda passou um por aqui, depois deixei de ouvir qualquer avião.


----------



## Windshear (21 Set 2022 às 23:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando a célula ainda estava a sul, os aviões aterravam sentido este oeste isto, entre as 20h e as 21h, até pensei devem ter uma vista brutal da trovoada no avião e depois começaram a levantar para Olhão que ainda passou um por aqui, depois deixei de ouvir qualquer avião.


Corretissimo amigo...se a memoria nao me atraiçoa o ultimo a aterrar na pista 28 (do lado de olhao) foi um Dassault executivo da Netjets.
A partir daí e da hora que referiu, passaram a aterrar na 10 (vindo do lado oeste) e a descolar para Este, so que como essa celula estava bem forte, rodavam logo á direita como elucidei atrás, daí ter deixado de os escutar em Olhão. Abraço


----------



## tonítruo (22 Set 2022 às 12:48)

Bom dia, por Albufeira:
Humidade elevada. Manhã com períodos de muito nublado e à tarde ainda se ouviu alguns trovões vindos das células que estavam sobre a Serra de Monchique.












Noite 19/20: *20*ºCmin, *↘10*km/h (*21*)max, *95*%maxDia 20: *27*ºCmax, *↖7*km/h, *20*ºCmax

Quando chegou a noite formou-se uma linha de instabilidade a sul e que se foi aproximando, alguns relâmpagos muito próximos. No entanto, nenhuma célula esteve diretamente acima pelo que apenas pingou.
Mais tarde, ouvia-se trovões vindos da nova linha de instabilidade que se formava sobre Faro e uma hora depois, mais trovoada vinda de duas células diretamente a norte e nordeste que produziram rajadas de vento.
Humidade manteve-se elevada e a manhã teve novamente períodos de céu muito nublado.
À tarde foi novamente audível trovões vindos das células que se formaram sobre as serras a norte.















Noite 20/21: *19*ºCmin, *↓15*km/h (*45*)max, *99*%max, *0,1*mmDia 21: *24*ºCmax, *↑8*km/h, *20*ºCmax


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 13:12)

Excelentes registos feitos em Évora, por Tiago Duarte, na madrugada de quarta-feira:

____________________________
De volta ao tempo estável por Arronches com céu limpo. 

Neste momento estão *27,5ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2022 às 16:26)

Boas, 
Gostaria de saber do membro aqui do Algarve que é de Albufeira qual o total acumulado por ele neste mês de Setembro, pois da EMA de Albufeira apenas contabilizo cerca de 0,4 mm. 
Do Sotavento junto ao litoral depois de Olhão para leste so contabilizo entre 6 a 8 mm.


----------



## tonítruo (22 Set 2022 às 18:51)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Gostaria de saber do membro aqui do Algarve que é de Albufeira qual o total acumulado por ele neste mês de Setembro, pois da EMA de Albufeira apenas contabilizo cerca de 0,4 mm.
> Do Sotavento junto ao litoral depois de Olhão para leste so contabilizo entre 6 a 8 mm.


Eu não tenho estação, mas esses 0,4mm da EMA de Albufeira estão errados pois o pluviómetro não estava a funcionar corretamente (tanto que teve em manutenção no dia 15, salvo erro) pelo que não registou a chuva dos dias anteriores durante a passagem do ex-Danielle.
Mas analisando os valores das estações _wunderground_ e a chuva que vi cair com os meus próprios olhos diria que o acumulado deve rondar os ~4mm, no entanto a minha casa ainda está a alguma distância da EMA e em situações de aguaceiros isso pode fazer toda a diferença no acumulado...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2022 às 20:11)

tonítruo disse:


> Eu não tenho estação, mas esses 0,4mm da EMA de Albufeira estão errados pois o pluviómetro não estava a funcionar corretamente (tanto que teve em manutenção no dia 15, salvo erro) pelo que não registou a chuva dos dias anteriores durante a passagem do ex-Danielle.
> Mas analisando os valores das estações _wunderground_ e a chuva que vi cair com os meus próprios olhos diria que o acumulado deve rondar os ~4mm, no entanto a minha casa ainda está a alguma distância da EMA e em situações de aguaceiros isso pode fazer toda a diferença no acumulado...


Nesta última situação passou tudo ao lado de Albufeira, e na situação da Danielle por aquilo que me lembro, também por isso mesmo havendo algum erro, certamente não passará de uns 2 a  mm.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 21:02)

Boa noite,
Último dia do verão astronómico de 2022 marcado por céu limpo e algum calor. Apenas algum desenvolvimento vertical muito ao longe para Sul e Sudeste.
Deixo algumas fotos tiradas na Barragem do Caia durante a tarde:














Final do dia:









Máx: *29,8ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC*

Tatual: *23,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2022 às 21:20)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, o dia começou fresco e com algum nevoeiro. Temperatura um pouco mais baixa que ontem e já se notava o vento mais fresquinho. Ao longo do dia, foram chegando nuvens altas provenientes do outflow da tempestade Gaston.
Bonitas cores ao final do dia:





Máx: *28,1ºC*
Min: *13,0ºC*

Neste momento estão *21,5ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (23 Set 2022 às 21:59)

Boa noite, ontem, por Albufeira:
Descida da humidade e da temperatura.
Céu com alguns cúmulos a norte.






Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘14*km/h (*31*)max, *94*%maxDia: *25*ºCmax, *↑9*km/h, *19*ºCmax

Hoje:
Como tardou a rotação do vento de *N* para *S* ainda deu tempo de se atingir uma máxima elevada por volta do meio dia.
Céu limpo.






Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘15*km/h (*31*)max, *90*%maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↑12*km/h, *18*ºCmax


----------



## trovoadas (24 Set 2022 às 16:09)

O Outono começou ou recomeçou o Verão?
Por aqui existem zonas onde regou e outras onde está tudo a definhar. Em São Brás de Alportel choveu razoavelmente deu uma boa rega, em Loulé está tudo a definhar com falta de água.
Tudo normal não fossem, pelo menos, as próximas 2 semanas serem secas.
Ontem senti calor e hoje também...já estou um bocado farto!


----------



## tonítruo (24 Set 2022 às 17:45)

trovoadas disse:


> O Outono começou ou recomeçou o Verão?
> Por aqui existem zonas onde regou e outras onde está tudo a definhar. Em São Brás de Alportel choveu razoavelmente deu uma boa rega, em Loulé está tudo a definhar com falta de água.
> Tudo normal não fossem, pelo menos, as próximas 2 semanas serem secas.
> Ontem senti calor e hoje também...já estou um bocado farto!


Ainda falta muito tempo, por aqui o verão começa em Maio e só acaba em Novembro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2022 às 19:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.

Máxima: 29.5ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC


----------



## tonítruo (24 Set 2022 às 20:33)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Nova redução da humidade e aumento do vento tendo havido rajadas durante todo o dia.
Céu com alguns cirros que acho terem sido originados pelo _outflow_ do Gaston.









Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↓25*km/h (*53*)maxDia: *26*ºCmax, *↘22*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2022 às 20:30)

Boa noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens e algum vento, que já tornava a sensação bem fresca quando o sol se ausentava, principalmente.
De tarde andei em aventuras pela Serra de S. Mamede, na zona de Alegrete.  Deixo umas fotos:





Vista para oeste, com as zonas mais baixas da região bem evidentes ao longe:





Pontos mais altos da Serra de S. Mamede do lado esquerdo, sendo visíveis as eólicas:









Para os lados de Espanha:





Máx: *26,1ºC*
Min: *11,1ºC*

Neste momento estão *20,8ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (25 Set 2022 às 20:39)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite bem mais fresca.
Vento com rajadas durante todo o dia.
Céu com alguns cirros.









Noite: *14*ºCmin, *↘23*km/h, *90*%maxDia: *25*ºCmax, *↘21*km/h (*44*)max


----------



## tonítruo (26 Set 2022 às 23:12)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Vento um pouco mais calmo.
Céu limpo de manhã e pouco nublado durante a tarde.






Noite: *15*ºCmin, *↘19*km/hDia: *26*ºCmax, *↗15*km/h (*36*)max


----------



## tonítruo (27 Set 2022 às 23:35)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Vento com rajadas e céu limpo.









Noite: *16*ºCmin, *↓22*km/h (*41*)maxDia: *26*ºCmax, *↘20*km/h (*41*)max


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2022 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, a noite foi fresca.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 15.1ºC

Esta tarde, pela Lagoa dos Salgados, muito vento, algumas nuvens sobre a Serra de Monchique e muitas miragens


----------



## tonítruo (28 Set 2022 às 20:56)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Vento com rajadas e céu pouco nublado.









Noite: *15*ºCmin, *↘20*km/h, *91*%maxDia: *26*ºCmax, *↘23*km/h (*45*)max,


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2022 às 21:46)

Boa noite,
Atingida a marca dos 8000 posts. 
Os últimos dias têm começado já bem frescos. Ao longo do dia, ao sol está calor, mas tem havido bastante vento de noroeste e por isso, a sensação torna-se mais fresca. Hoje de manhã havia algum nevoeiro.

Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *24,6ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 39,2km/h*

Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *24,1ºC*
Min: *11,6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *48km/h*

Neste momento estão *16,8ºC. *O vento mantém-se moderado com rajadas a rondar os 30km/h.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Set 2022 às 22:10)

@algarvio1980  vai buscar 
Esta foi ontem mas podia ter sido hoje...com mais vento e algumas nuvens a norte.

Armação de Pêra vista para sudoeste para o lado do Vila Vita


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2022 às 17:21)

Boas,
A frente chegou aqui já "esfarrapada" acumulando somente um 1mm por volta da hora do almoço.
Setembro acaba com uns positivos cerca de 77mm, pena é não haver continuação, nos próximos dias já regressa o verão.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2022 às 17:42)

Vários locais do Alentejo com acumulados significativos.
Se chovesse assim todos os dias em todo o lado era muito bom, mas a frente não chegou a todo o lado. No entanto espremeu-se bem e choveu mais do que esperávamos (falo por mim, claro).

Exemplo das estações que constam na lista das EMA.
Alcácer: 4,9 mm
Alvalade: 2,1 mm
Amareleja: 6,0 mm
Castro verde: 3,8 mm
Fóia: 8,9 mm









Graças a este sistema frontal que entrou em oclusão já sobre o continente. Não esperava que ainda tivesse tanta actividade à latitude do Alentejo:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2022 às 18:05)

E acrescento o último registo horário, com destaque para a chuva muito saudável sobre a Serra de Monchique:


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2022 às 18:55)

Boas,
Em Arronches, não choveu nada. Já estava previsto pouco e nem isso caiu.  
Boas abertas durante a tarde e também se avistavam bigornas para leste. Tem havido bastante vento.









Setembro termina com *69.6mm*, tornando-se assim o 2º mês mais chuvoso de 2022 até ao momento.

O Ano Hidrológico 2021/2022 finaliza com *419mm*.

Mínima de *12,5ºC*
A estação MeteoAlentejo não reporta dados desde hoje de manhã, mas a máxima deve ter rondado os 20/21ºC.

Neste momento, a temperatura ronda os 17ºC com vento moderado e algumas rajadas fortes de Noroeste.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Set 2022 às 21:53)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia com céu parcialmente nublado, os cúmulos iam "desligando" e "ligando" a luz 
Aqui na costa, a frente só provocou uns aguaceiros mais significativos sobre o mar, em terra apenas chuviscou.
Vento com rajadas.












Noite: *16*ºCmin, *↘19*km/hDia: *23*ºCmax, *↘20*km/h (*46*)max, *18*ºCmax, *0.1*mm


----------



## tonítruo (30 Set 2022 às 20:52)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo e vento com rajadas mas que já abrandou, agora está calmo.









Noite: *13*ºCmin, *↘23*km/hDia: *23*ºCmax, *↓19*km/h (*44*)max
_(Nota: sem dados desde as 17h10 até ao pôr-do-sol)_


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2022 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento durante a tarde.

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Out 2022 às 17:26)

Ontem terminou o ano hidrológico 2021/2022. Não sei se é o local correto, mas deixo os valores dos 4/5 anos desde que tenho aqui a estação:
17/18 (a partir de 1Jan apenas) - 319.7mm
18/19 - 313.4mm
19/20 - 383.2mm
20/21 - 558.0mm
21/22 - 341.3mm
Que o 22/23 seja melhor que este último...


----------

